# Link me to what you are listening to right now



## zonebox

Or suffer disapproval! Just toss a youtube video of it, if one is available. I need to broaden my tastes here. If you are not listening to anything, that is cool just send out a link of something you like.


----------



## Cam1




----------



## zonebox

Nice, thanks man.


----------



## nrelax11

Damnit, I can't get the link. Its zedd clarity(tom budin remix) on soundcloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/hazardboy6%2Fzedd-clarity-tom-budin-remix


----------



## TheFather




----------



## spike12321




----------



## zonebox

Nice suggestions all  Even the shorts were nice :lol

I don't know why, I usually like 90s alternative but right now I'm listening to


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## coeur_brise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry4BzonlVlw


----------



## SupaDupaFly

listen to this you won't regret it


----------



## nrelax11

coeur_brise said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry4BzonlVlw


I listen to the celestial white noise one in the suggested videos every night to sleep


----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


>


The Scorpions, wow it has been a while since I have heard them. The song is pretty good, makes me want to take my sailboat out to Bermuda :lol


----------



## zonebox

SupaDupaFly said:


> listen to this you won't regret it


That was pretty kick *** man.


----------



## zonebox

Here is what I am listening to right now, for those following this thread


----------



## zonebox

Great movie, great song. Whoever created this video did a pretty good job.


----------



## Frostbite




----------



## Yer Blues

zonebox said:


> The Scorpions, wow it has been a while since I have heard them. The song is pretty good, makes me want to take my sailboat out to Bermuda :lol


No need to make me feel old. 

That's quite a bit different than the studio version of Holiday.






Marc Bolan cover.


----------



## zonebox

Frostbite said:


>


It is catchy, I like it.


----------



## zonebox

For my friend, Noel. She was a great person, and it is shame she had passed away. We used to listen to this song a lot, back in the 90's. She loved Pink Floyd, and Led Zepplin as much as I did, she was quite a dead head as well.






Youtube pulled the video I usually listen to, unfortunately.


----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


> No need to make me feel old.
> 
> That's quite a bit different than the studio version of Holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Bolan cover.


Wow, I'm ashamed to admit I've never heard this song before, and the video was awesome. Thanks man!


----------



## zonebox

Nine inch nails anyone?


----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


> No need to make me feel old.


You are only five years my senior 

Here is a song, I used to listen to when I was around 13. I was introduced to it from a coworker. We used to play this song as loud as the radio would play it, while washing dishes. The 80s were pretty sweet


----------



## Yer Blues

zonebox said:


> You are only five years my senior
> 
> Here is a song, I used to listen to when I was around 13. I was introduced to it from a coworker. We used to play this song as loud as the radio would play it, while washing dishes. The 80s were pretty sweet


Yay, old guy wasn't being mocked. 

I had Motley Crue's second album Shout at the Devil.


----------



## zonebox

Okay, it is getting late. I'm a big Billy Joel fan.

So, I'll leave you all with the song I at times sing to my daughters as they go to sleep. Goodnight all, see ya next Friday


----------



## monotonous

Four years have passed since the mortal races banded together and stood united against the might of the Burning Legion.


----------



## guitarmatt

****ing emotions, man..so many in this video.


----------



## Zatch

Loadstar - Black and White (ft. Benny Banks)

Primarily enjoy this song for the instrumental, but eh. This was already up.


----------



## Schmilsson

Been on a funk and rhythm and blues kick today.


----------



## zomgz




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## zomgz




----------



## DarrellLicht

on a 'punk rock' kick are we?


----------



## DarrellLicht

If you don't have any 'Turbonegro' on your playlist...


----------



## zomgz

Nice a fellow punk rock lover! I found these guys pretty recently. They're more hardcore but still good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Yer Blues said:


>


Klaus Meine has one hell of a voice. I've been listening on and off to the Scorpions since i was a kid.


----------



## Elad




----------



## estse




----------



## Estillum




----------



## DarrellLicht

zomgz said:


> Nice a fellow punk rock lover! I found these guys pretty recently. They're more hardcore but still good.


I'm kind of all over the map when it comes to music. But yeah, I do have a special place for punk rock 

anyway..


----------



## Yer Blues

Logan X said:


> Klaus Meine has one hell of a voice. I've been listening on and off to the Scorpions since i was a kid.


Yep. Blackout was my first album of theirs.


----------



## zomgz




----------



## Zatch

Doctor P - Galaxies & Stars (ft. Ce'Cile)


----------



## Daveyboy




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Yer Blues said:


> Yep. Blackout was my first album of theirs.


It's definitely Love at first Sting for me. But all their albums have amazing songs.


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## guitarmatt

Logan X said:


>


Yeahh rage fan here. I like that album


----------



## Huskie66

Bad Religion - New Dark Ages


----------



## Zatch

Knife Party - Destroy Them With Lazers

The sound of that square wave in the beginning had me chuckling. Sounded like a gradual robotic fart.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## slider

I have not got my seeu / miku fix for today


----------



## lov3np3ac3




----------



## Vuldoc

i don't think you'll like it but here




this is what i was listening to when i saw this thread


----------



## Zatch

Zomboy - Raptor


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Scrub-Zero

guitarmatt said:


> Yeahh rage fan here. I like that album


It's my favorite album from Rage.


----------



## To22




----------



## Paper Samurai




----------



## zomgz




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Beingofglass

Sorry I can't link you to my mom


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## probably offline




----------



## lzzy




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## DarrellLicht

probably offline said:


>


Heard of them, haven't got into them yet. Thanks for the reminder :yes


----------



## probably offline




----------



## LowCountryTransplant




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## maddyfan

Really loving Cher's new album.


----------



## maddyfan

maddyfan said:


> Really loving Cher's new album.


Here is the link to one of her new songs.


----------



## nrelax11

Should just make this thread " what are you listening to thread."


----------



## zonebox

I like the variety coming through. Right now, I'm listening to this.






Oh yeah, didn't forget about this thread ;p


----------



## zonebox




----------



## Valtron

Isn't it rich?
Are we a pair?
Me here at last on the ground,
You in mid-air.
Send in the clowns.


----------



## zonebox

Valtron said:


> Isn't it rich?
> Are we a pair?
> Me here at last on the ground,
> You in mid-air.
> Send in the clowns.


My wife likes that song, she says thank you 

She disapproves of my taste :lol


----------



## zonebox

I promise I won't put many more up

But, while I'm at it I might as well add


----------



## zonebox

Okay, probably the last one. Alanis is one of my favorites.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## zonebox

U2, it has been a while since I heard them. They still rock.

What do you think of INXS?


----------



## Yer Blues

Was never a huge fan, but I did like that one.


----------



## zonebox

How about the police?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Yer Blues

zonebox said:


> How about the police?


Yep, like pretty much all of their stuff.


----------



## zonebox

Got boo boo head playing now


----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


> Yep, like pretty much all of their stuff.


Now that is a good song.

How about Tom's Diner. I don't think I have met anyone else that likes this song.. most people seem to absoltuely loathe it.


----------



## zonebox

My mom likes this song






I think it is catchy myself.


----------



## Yer Blues

zonebox said:


> How about Tom's Diner. I don't think I have met anyone else that likes this song.. most people seem to absoltuely loathe it.


Yeah, I like the bass in it. Not bad.


----------



## Yer Blues

zonebox said:


> My mom likes this song
> 
> I think it is catchy myself.


One of my mom's favorites:






And that's it for me tonight.


----------



## Koichi




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Dious




----------



## Glass Child

Feels very empowering.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## zomgz




----------



## Koichi




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## redstar312




----------



## nrelax11




----------



## nrelax11

This is a good cruising song


----------



## lov3np3ac3

edit: yayy, new GQ podcast


----------



## cuppy

One guy sings a medley of Phantom of the Opera songs ^_^
(Same guy who sang both parts of "A Whole New World" from Aladdin)


----------



## Moochie




----------



## markwalters2

Can't stop listening to this...


----------



## KelsKels

Moochie said:


> vidya


I love that song! I actually ran across it today while doing some musical research.

Anyways, Im listening to this.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## jalea

.


----------



## redstar312




----------



## lonelyhippie

Tom Milsom - Pipes


----------



## blueman1027

M83 -- Midnight City

This track makes me wish I was in Los Angeles so I could just jump in my car and drive around with this blasting.


----------



## Tibble

I've been obsessed with this song lately.


----------



## Koichi




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox

Let me know if I am irritating you people, I don't want to overstay my welcome here.


----------



## Mike81




----------



## zonebox

Mike81 said:


>


I liked that, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## zonebox

I used to sing this with a coworker. Not on stage, just at the end of a shift. Seems like an eternity ago.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## zonebox




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


>


Hey, glad to see ya back man! This reminds me of warrant. Good times man






Thanks for sharing what you are listening too


----------



## zonebox

JayDontCareEh said:


> Oh cool another music thread...


You know it man! thanks for the video, good stuffs.


----------



## zonebox

I love this song.. love it


----------



## Yer Blues

zonebox said:


> Hey, glad to see ya back man! This reminds me of warrant. Good times man
> Thanks for sharing what you are listening too


Yeah, the Darkness is sorta trying to revive the hair metal genre. If they're still together? No problem, plenty more where that came from.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## zonebox

While I am at it


----------



## redstar312




----------



## zonebox

redstar312 said:


>


I like this one


----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


> Yeah, the Darkness is sorta trying to revive the hair metal genre. If they're still together? No problem, plenty more where that came from.


I don't keep up with the bands, but I wouldn't be surprised to see a few hair metal bands out today already. Seems that there is quite a variety out there now, it is hard to keep up with it all.


----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


>


Oh hell yeah, I love the smashing pumpkins man. This is my element here.


----------



## redstar312




----------



## zonebox

redstar312 said:


>


Nirvana sweet, my favorite Nirvana song here


----------



## AxeDroid




----------



## zonebox




----------



## Yer Blues

zonebox said:


> Oh hell yeah, I love the smashing pumpkins man. This is my element here.


Been a while since I've listened to them.


----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


> Been a while since I've listened to them.


This is too funny, I was gonna link a weezer song after you played Smashing Pumpkins, but Redstar got me going on the Nirvana kick which turned into the Rob Zombie kick for some reason. I love Weezer! You played one of my favorites.

The one I was gonna play is Undone.


----------



## Yer Blues

zonebox said:


> This is too funny, I was gonna link a weezer song after you played Smashing Pumpkins, but Redstar got me going on the Nirvana kick which turned into the Rob Zombie kick for some reason. I love Weezer! You played one of my favorites.
> 
> The one I was gonna play is Undone.


I almost played that one.  Back to the oldies:


----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


> I almost played that one.  Back to the oldies:


Here ya go, I love this song. Compliments to my wife for helping me find it


----------



## nataliej




----------



## Yer Blues

zonebox said:


> Here ya go, I love this song. Compliments to my wife for helping me find it


Good stuff. I posted "I got a name" by him further back in the thread.


----------



## zonebox

I'm pretty well spent. I'm gonna leave with this song, by different singers


----------



## Yer Blues

I'm a big Tesla fan. Nice cover by them.


----------



## Northern Lights

I've seen them live last Wednesday and have been listening to their music almost nonstop ever since! :boogie


----------



## Koichi




----------



## Mlochail




----------



## guitarmatt

more pumpkins, because they are great


----------



## Emma91




----------



## probably offline




----------



## nrelax11

Super chill song


----------



## Koichi

This song always gets to me. So powerful with the primal screaming at the end.


----------



## Zerix

nrelax11 said:


> Super chill song


Good job! I was just gonna post.... thissssssss....


----------



## nullptr

I mostly listen to ambient and post rock.













Jimmy LeValle is a great artist.


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## nrelax11

Zerix said:


> Good job! I was just gonna post.... thissssssss....


Cool, another majestic casual listener  do you by any chance listen to TheSoundYouNeed or mrsuicidesheep? I dont really follow them religiously lol, but they have some good music.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Zerix

nrelax11 said:


> Cool, another majestic casual listener  do you by any chance listen to TheSoundYouNeed or mrsuicidesheep? I dont really follow them religiously lol, but they have some good music.


Definitely! Not so many know about TheSoundYouNeed, and even check out TheVibeGuide and MrDeepSense (coming up)... and yeah I love mrsuicide's channel, I think he's the one who started me off actually! It's hard to find some of these for download even (among all the channels), dunno about you but some of these even help me sleep  Guessin you like EDM in general too? and I guess since we're on this, let's keep the chilly good vibes flowinnnnnnn ~


----------



## nrelax11

Yupp, been a big edm fan for a while. I was called gay because I listened to it in high school, now its super popular and not "gay". Dont know how music can be gay or straight anyways lol. I just found MrDeepSense a few days ago  Ill have to check out TheVibeGuide

Have you heard these ones before, I guess there considered deep house, but I'm not sure. I love the joris voorn one.


----------



## Zerix

nrelax11 said:


> Yupp, been a big edm fan for a while. I was called gay because I listened to it in high school, now its super popular and not "gay". Dont know how music can be gay or straight anyways lol. I just found MrDeepSense a few days ago  Ill have to check out TheVibeGuide
> 
> Have you heard these ones before, I guess there considered deep house, but I'm not sure. I love the joris voorn one.


haha yea screw the haters, I heard people dissin too now they're lame on the crazy edm train (I hate how it blew up, especially here).. good thing I stayed with a similar-like crowd, I don't listen to much trance or progressive & house as much as I used to, but these here, are definitely great any time of the day! here ya go (use the youtube wrap).. Official Video here!


----------



## Kalliber

I would get banned xD


----------



## mcmuffinme

This is a brand new 'Of Montreal' album and it _kills it!_ I highly recommend anyone giving this cd a listen to on youtube, or grooveshark.


----------



## Glass Child

I'm lame.


----------



## StrangePeaches




----------



## StrangePeaches

Zerix said:


> haha yea screw the haters, I heard people dissin too now they're lame on the crazy edm train (I hate how it blew up, especially here).. good thing I stayed with a similar-like crowd, I don't listen to much trance or progressive & house as much as I used to, but these here, are definitely great any time of the day! here ya go (use the youtube wrap).. Official Video here!


loved the song


----------



## nrelax11

Zerix said:


> haha yea screw the haters, I heard people dissin too now they're lame on the crazy edm train (I hate how it blew up, especially here).. good thing I stayed with a similar-like crowd, I don't listen to much trance or progressive & house as much as I used to, but these here, are definitely great any time of the day! here ya go (use the youtube wrap).. Official Video here!


Do you like chillstep? Or dubstep? These are the only type of dubstep songs I like, everything else is too crazy for me lol. I'm more into lyrics and getting a emotional impact from a song.











I'm sure you've heard these. Very popular


----------



## lisbeth

My cousin bought this album on vinyl a few months ago and made me listen to it on repeat with her. It took me a while to get into it, but now I really like it.


----------



## MCHB

Eluveitie - Thousandfold


----------



## Reckoner1

this song does wonders


----------



## Reckoner1

lisbeth said:


> My cousin bought this album on vinyl a few months ago and made me listen to it on repeat with her. It took me a while to get into it, but now I really like it.


I was just listening to Alt-J! (I second this, by the way. The record is great!)


----------



## probably offline




----------



## renegade disaster

four tet






http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/oct/13/four-tet-beautiful-rewind-review


----------



## nataliej

galacticsenator said:


> Jimmy LeValle is a great artist.


Oh my gosh this song:cry, it's so beautiful...


----------



## nataliej




----------



## Zerix

nrelax11 said:


> Do you like chillstep? Or dubstep? These are the only type of dubstep songs I like, everything else is too crazy for me lol. I'm more into lyrics and getting a emotional impact from a song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you've heard these. Very popular


DUDE, absolutely you took the question and the answer ! I put a lot of people on the Adventure Club remixes, they're definitely my fave! I was so addicted to those two songs man thats crazy u linked em haha, I made a chillstep appreciation thread here, enjoy and revive it maybe 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/dub-chill-liquid-step-appreciation-209852/

P.S - Thanks Peaches, song found by ^


----------



## nrelax11

Zerix said:


> DUDE, absolutely you took the question and the answer ! I put a lot of people on the Adventure Club remixes, they're definitely my fave! I was so addicted to those two songs man thats crazy u linked em haha, I made a chillstep appreciation thread here, enjoy and revive it maybe
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/dub-chill-liquid-step-appreciation-209852/
> 
> P.S - Thanks Peaches, song found by ^


We have good taste in music  Ill for surely check it out.

Here's a few more I used to be addicted to::::


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## nrelax11

Back to cali remix- notorious B.I.G





Kind of harsh lyrics but love the beat and chorus


----------



## zonebox

I've listened to all of your videos, and I enjoyed them thank you.

Starting the thread again, to get a few more responses from you


----------



## zonebox

I remember my parents playing this, back in the very early 80s. They used to have a blast with it, it is funny to think this was 30 years ago.


----------



## zonebox

When I was in my earoy twenties, I had a friend who listened to cannibal corpse. He loved them.

Imagine, being stoned and drunk out of your mind listening to this. The guy was a cool guy, very given, very emphatic, trustworthy, it always seemed out of place :lol


----------



## hammerfast




----------



## zonebox

I'm a loser, hell yeah. You know, beck is a scientologist? I didn't know that till a few years ago.


----------



## zonebox

hammerfast said:


>


Yes, Aerosmith!! dude, thank you.


----------



## zonebox




----------



## Aurellius




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## renegade disaster

been listening to dave clarke's red one release from 1994,its an absolute classic techno 12".


----------



## probably offline




----------



## hammerfast




----------



## hammerfast

This too


----------



## hammerfast




----------



## CWe

Some old rap that you would hate!


----------



## Mousey9

it's that kind of day


----------



## hammerfast




----------



## hammerfast




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Koichi




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Hyperborea

Floating away in the bath tub
This may sound strange to you
It feels so nice when you rub rub.. dam di dam di dammm..


----------



## AlchemyFire

Probably how a lot of people here feel


----------



## wildinthestreets

I'm trying to brood, but this song is making it difficult.


----------



## hammerfast

"I'm so ****ed I cannot be lost" XXD


----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## hammerfast

Which reminds me of: >>






XXOO


----------



## CWe

WARNING: Its possible this might be to Gangsta for anyone.


----------



## hammerfast




----------



## Farideh

This song is so inappropriate and stupid.. heck all of their songs are stupid but I like the beat of it.. so whatever.


----------



## hammerfast




----------



## hammerfast




----------



## zomgz




----------



## Starless Sneetch

Currently obsessed with this song...don't judge me! XD


----------



## zomgz

Starless Sneetch said:


> Currently obsessed with this song...don't judge me! XD


----------



## hammerfast




----------



## Starless Sneetch

zomgz said:


>


Hahahah, nice! Thanks for the laugh, I needed it!


----------



## hammerfast




----------



## Charmander




----------



## probably offline




----------



## sliplikespace

The use of this song in a TV show made me seriously cry for the first time in weeks. I've been obsessed with it since. It's pretty devastating for me, especially now that I associate it with the moment it played during in the show.


----------



## IAmDisappoint

None of that fairy in the forest p**** stuff.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster

have some more music by klute, really underrated drum n bass producer.












(^ not an official vid ,Idk wth is going on in that video lol)

been making music since the mid nineties, he also used to be in a punk band too long time ago.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klute_(musician)


----------



## zomgz

Klute reminds me of Aphex Twin.


----------



## renegade disaster

zomgz said:


> Klute reminds me of Aphex Twin.


thats another favourite producer too.


----------



## JayDivision




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


>


----------



## zonebox

Dunno if I linked this before, I'm sure I did.. but the song is so kick *** I will again


----------



## Yer Blues

My only disappointment with the Beach Boys is that they never used cowbell. All the other great bands did.


----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


> My only disappointment with the Beach Boys is that they never used cowbell. All the other great bands did.


Yeah, it is a shame.


----------



## Raeden

The things I find through people on omegle. The dude has a nice voice, though.


----------



## AlchemyFire

Could someone please teach me how to hit notes like she does between 9:20-9:40?

K thx bye.


----------



## Yer Blues

zonebox said:


> Yeah, it is a shame.


The Beatles even used a fire alarm on "Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except for Me and My Monkey." Talk about diverse bell selection.


----------



## zonebox

Ah ****, we're all going to hell..






You know this is serious, there is no cow bell


----------



## zonebox

Mwahahaha..






I actually love this song.. I know most people absolutely hate it.


----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox

This was a very popular song in the early 2000s






I remember quite a few glowsticks...


----------



## zonebox




----------



## Sinatra

Lol its actually quite enjoyable this way.


----------



## JayDivision




----------



## rymzk




----------



## rymzk

Tried again and again, but nothing... Not used to posting, sorry, don't know what exactly is happening, so here it goes:


----------



## Koichi

Just heard that Lou Reed died today.


----------



## zonebox

rymzk said:


> Tried again and again, but nothing... Not used to posting, sorry, don't know what exactly is happening, so here it goes:


You copy everything after the question mark, and insert it between youtube tags.
[#YOUTUBE]?v=S7cQ3b0iqLo[#/YOUTUBE]

Just take away the pound symbol.


----------



## renegade disaster

ha! I was saying in another thread how kavinsky goes incredibly well with retro terminator sci fi style videos and I just see how he's done another video which really emphasizes this.

"odd look" official video;






his previous cinematic one earlier in the year is worth a watch/listen too;


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged




----------



## blue2

...i like the video on this children playing the band members,and miming the song....its like the band have mini me's...


----------



## jabberwalk




----------



## scooby




----------



## Valtron




----------



## nullptr




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## scooby




----------



## visualkeirockstar




----------



## DarrellLicht

Nothing against Mr. Anselmo, but why did PanterA ever need a lead vocalist?...


----------



## renegade disaster

moloko said:


> Kavinsky is 5 stars. Very good. Odd look is a great one. Was addicted to it a few months ago.
> 
> Coldplay - Gravity
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItpqzA4_9gM
> and
> Daugher - Youth


yea I had a listen to his lp and that one is a favourite. not been listening to much music last 24 hours. gave these tracks by eero johannes another listen the other night;









sort of modern electronic scandinavian rnb/ electro funk. wish he had made more music, he only released one album.


----------



## marokji




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## probably offline




----------



## blue2




----------



## renegade disaster

going through some of the stranglers music. always liked "golden brown", the instrumentation and thematic style of this song along with its lyrics always intrigued me .mainly looking for similar stuff by them although I think most of their back catalog is more traditional.


----------



## scooby




----------



## Koichi

renegade disaster said:


> going through some of the stranglers music. always liked "golden brown", the instrumentation and thematic style of this song along with its lyrics always intrigued me .mainly looking for similar stuff by them although I think most of their back catalog is more traditional.


I think it was a bit of a one-off in terms of instrumentation, weird time signature etc. Strange Little Girl is a little similar in tone I guess, but still not very much like Golden Brown.


----------



## JayDivision




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## Paper Samurai




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## renegade disaster

Koichi said:


> I think it was a bit of a one-off in terms of instrumentation, weird time signature etc. Strange Little Girl is a little similar in tone I guess, but still not very much like Golden Brown.


thanks, yea thats what I suspected. I had a listen to strange little girl but wasn't as into it.

edit update for the thread; 
been listening to subrosa - more constant than the gods, stream here;
http://subrosausa.bandcamp.com/
review here;
http://pitchfork.com/reviews/albums/18395-subrosa-more-constant-than-the-gods/


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Northern Lights

My favourite band EVER! :nw


----------



## nataliej




----------



## Callum96

This, over and over and over again.


----------



## housebunny




----------



## Koichi

http://theconcertforbangladesh.com/theconcert/


----------



## housebunny




----------



## zomgz




----------



## Cam1




----------



## meganmila




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## zareba




----------



## uptownzz409




----------



## renegade disaster

rockin to some clash while doing the cooking


----------



## euphoria04

renegade disaster said:


> rockin to some clash while doing the cooking


I see your Clash song, and I raise you:


----------



## renegade disaster

euphoria04 said:


> I see your Clash song, and I raise you:












i'm just listening to london calling now


----------



## jabberwalk




----------



## jabberwalk




----------



## nrelax11

Been addicted to this song for a few days


----------



## zomgz




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Kalliber




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged

T three


----------



## kittyxbabe




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged




----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Mlochail




----------



## OnlineN0w




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged




----------



## housebunny




----------



## probably offline




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Koichi

dontwaitupforme said:


>


Nice. Haven't heard that in a while.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnzjO-b6ihA


----------



## OnlineN0w

Didn't like this remix much at first but at about 1:15-1:20 the song really starts to take off.


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## renegade disaster

been listening to a favourite by autechre, "under boac";





also been listening to some favourite songs i've remembered by the manics.I had a listen to the holy bible for the first time in about 15 years the other night. I don't think I realised what a good album it was when I was a teenager,always liked this one though;


----------



## housebunny




----------



## estse




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## PersonPersoning

George Carlin- Saving the planet!
So funny!


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Emma91




----------



## Hyperborea




----------



## Hyperborea

zonebox said:


> I need to broaden my tastes here.


Is your taste broadened?


----------



## kittyxbabe




----------



## Nefury




----------



## probably offline

The song title is wrong(it's "boy", not "man")


----------



## starsonfire




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## NeuromorPhish




----------



## scooby




----------



## slider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggOrOA-hKbw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqJNc9KVIZE


----------



## scooby




----------



## nrelax11

Broken bells


----------



## MrOblivious

Scooter - Posse (I need you on the floor)


----------



## probably offline




----------



## hasbeenpugged

Fever Ray: "If I Had A Heart"





/Vikings FTW


----------



## HopefulDreamer

Family Guy in the background. It's the one when Stewie and Olivia get fake married.


----------



## scooby

I don't watch My Little Pony, never even seen it, but I stumbled upon this song somehow and I think its super fun and catchy. Makes me want to adventure. It would be awesome without the words.


----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## DreamAcrobatics

Love boards of canada. Always have always will.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## probably offline




----------



## sleepydrone




----------



## Iced




----------



## probably offline




----------



## renegade disaster

http://maximumrocknroll.com/record-of-the-week-hoax-lp/


----------



## DarrellLicht

I think this may be my favorite version of a oldie..


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## h00dz

I cant link a you tube,

but I can link the address: http://108.166.173.114:9000

:stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Also you have no idea how long it took me to find this song from a preview elsewhere, when I have no knowledge of Hangul and the title was only in the video where it can't be copied and pasted. Actually it took less than five minutes because luckily I found '유' on wikipedia.


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## WhatBITW

GOT RICE ***** GOT RICE


----------



## scooby




----------



## lisbeth

I forgot about this song and just rediscovered it. It feels like the right thing to be listening to in the winter at a point where I'm not sure whether it's night or morning.


----------



## nataliej

This song is ridiculously and epically beautiful.


----------



## probably offline

(theme song if I ever make a movie)


----------



## renegade disaster

la synthesis, proper electro. heres the classic agraphobia released on plink plonk.






this is where the name is derived from;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_Arithmetic_synthesis


----------



## probably offline




----------



## To22




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## probably offline




----------



## zonebox




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## DarrellLicht

Amphoteric said:


>


:yes


----------



## Amphoteric

moroff said:


> :yes


here's more!


----------



## prisonofmind




----------



## Lain




----------



## probably offline




----------



## probably offline

moroff said:


> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## probably offline




----------



## nataliej




----------



## DarrellLicht

probably offline said:


> One of the best live bands I've seen. I don't like their new stuff though.


Their sound has changed with the new singer and more traditional rock n' roll approach to their music. I like the new album enough though.

This is a song strikes me as something to crank after you had a few jaeger-bombs...


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## AussiePea

And now for something a little bit awesome:


----------



## komorikun




----------



## bobby.




----------



## probably offline

I listened to this EP a lot in 2011. Too much. I was time again today.


----------



## housebunny




----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain




----------



## housebunny




----------



## biscoto




----------



## komorikun

probably offline said:


> I listened to this EP a lot in 2011. Too much. I was time again today.


I like those two a lot.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## extremly

This beat is so dirty it spits and swallows, you have being warned


----------



## renegade disaster

another listen to mask 500- remixes of pop songs by idm artists. these are all personal favourites.


> From 1996 to 1999 Manchester based electronika label Skam Records released a series of 5 very limited 12" compilation records titled MASK 100, 200, 300, 400 and 500. The number in each title did not only indicate the order in which these records were released but also the number of copies pressed. Thus, MASK 100 is limited to 100 copies, MASK 200 is limited to 200 copies and so on.
> 
> MASK 500 is a compilation of various electronica acts covering well known pop songs, from Duran Duran's "Save A Prayer" to David Bowie's "Ashes To Ashes".


----------



## Monster123




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Callum96




----------



## housebunny




----------



## Dimmie




----------



## zomgz




----------



## probably offline

just killed myself doing push ups to this song


----------



## NeuromorPhish




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## lifelikeahole




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## housebunny




----------



## Dimmie




----------



## Dimmie

this song helped me thru some really rough times and it still does. Joseph Rojas is the lead. His dad ran off when he was a baby, as a teen he was stealing to fuel his addiction. His Mom was working multiple jobs to send him to rehab, wasnt working. One night he wanted to end it all and tried to OD in the kitchen in front of his Mom. She called the medics and as he lay dieing on the floor he called out to God, asking if He was real to save him and give him His purpose in life. Knowing what Joseph went thru....he knows what he singing about. 
Anyway, super band and a great bunch of guys, they sing about and adress things in life that other people dont care to talk about. for that alone they get my respect.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## estse

Album review, for lack of the album on youtube:


----------



## probably offline

****ing **** my heart broke


----------



## dal user

The way he switches it up at around 1.30, gets me so hyped. Meek mill >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## housebunny

moloko said:


> Loving this right now.


That was interesting...


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Selene




----------



## probably offline




----------



## biscoto




----------



## JayDivision

Hate that I let negative opinions put me off to listening to this song/album for so long.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## foe

Full-length album


----------



## renegade disaster

some helmet again. vastly underrated metal band.


----------



## nataliej




----------



## pastelsound




----------



## tea111red

http://www.knac.com/listen.asp


----------



## SunshineSam218

PHP:


[http://youtu.be/Zb0HHq5KxOo]


----------



## scooby




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## alenclaud




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Nunuc




----------



## hammerfast




----------



## housebunny




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Amphoteric

Current playlist:


----------



## MCHB

Within Temptation - Paradise


----------



## Schmilsson

Had this sent to me, and omg it had me figuratively dying from laughter:




Tyra sure knows how to promote a book.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## scooby




----------



## typemismatch

I'm listening to my fridge


----------



## estse

typemismatch said:


> I'm listening to my fridge


That's a nice fridge.


----------



## renegade disaster

a newish house compilation "in the dark; detroit is back"











its ok, some tracks are notably better than others.


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## oku




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Wiz Khalifa - Smokin on


----------



## scooby




----------



## Amphoteric

moloko said:


> This was amazing.
> 
> Since there's been a lot of Kraftwerk, here's one I discovered when it was sampled in another song. I only know a few songs from them, but always wanted to know more of. Never got around to it though.


Yeah, stupid Coldplay sampled this. Oh and when going for Kraftwerk songs, most of the time the German originals are better


----------



## Tabris




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Elros

My favourite song of all time

(Is actually called Dream Of Mirrors)


----------



## Skackal




----------



## Kiba




----------



## thelonelysound

the next 6 on shuffle.


----------



## ericj




----------



## cafune




----------



## Dave UK




----------



## Bedouin

And was listening to this a little while ago.


----------



## burgerchuckie




----------



## JustAPhase

Welp, sorry guys. You caught me at a bad time.

I dunno, MAYBE you'll like. Probably won't though.


----------



## scooby




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## Zerix




----------



## probably offline




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## probably offline




----------



## cafune




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## mattiemoocow




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Mousey9




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## Shizuma




----------



## cafune

****ing tumblr playlists.


----------



## renegade disaster

pendulum






back when they were actually good (anything pre in silico)


----------



## scooby




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## BelowtheCurrent




----------



## euphoria04

feelin da 60's for some reason tonight


----------



## markom




----------



## markom

Sorry about that- no idea how to edit posts here...

This should work:


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Lil Wyte - my Smoking Song


----------



## Steinerz




----------



## zonebox




----------



## scooby




----------



## JoSo

i listen to Jeff Hanson, i find his voice relaxing. i could only find the song on youtube with this video


----------



## nataliej




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Euripides




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Euripides

probably offline said:


> Forest Swords


^ I like


----------



## lisbeth

It's New Year's Eve. Obv I have to listen to a song titled 'New Year'.


----------



## zonebox

Happy New year


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## probably offline




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## scooby




----------



## housebunny

:cry That's his mother.


----------



## Mlochail




----------



## Zerix

Enjoy.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## scooby




----------



## probably offline




----------



## scooby




----------



## burgerchuckie

Obsessed.


----------



## scooby




----------



## Guinga




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Love christmas songs from the Three Tenors:


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Bawsome

Beep boop bop boop 

__
https://soundcloud.com/user5277921%2Fhallucinogen-live-at-dna


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## SummerRae

This used to be my favorite song when I was like five years old.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Str

Tesseract - Of mind


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19

What this when your down, you'll pee yourself laughing


----------



## Bawsome

https://carbonbasedlifeforms.bandcamp.com/album/refuge-original-motion-picture-soundtrack


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## probably offline




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Jack Jackson

Love Me Again - John Newman


----------



## probably offline

Yes, I know that my music taste is taking eclectic to a whole new level.

I'm not ashamed. I think the refrain is (Y)


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## housebunny

probably offline said:


> Yes, I know that my music taste is taking eclectic to a whole new level.


I like that! 

I'm finding this soothing:


----------



## AceEmoKid

Still feel really bad about procrastinating so long on the last set of vocals I need to send, but the musician I'm collaborating with just released a new EP (separate from the track I'm working on of course). I'm really ****ing enjoying the Sigur Ros, electronic ambient inspired tunes. Really puts me in a melodic trance. Songs that build and flow.

we are spirits, now rejoice - cherax destructor/helpful kappa


----------



## Amphoteric

Dutch viking/folk metal. Not bad!


----------



## herk




----------



## cafune

I'm not sure which performance I like more of what I've seen/heard but v


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## renegade disaster

gonna listen to some a$ap while having a drink. been checking his 2013 lp. love this one,






think that's the strongest track along with;


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Tabris




----------



## notna




----------



## zurie




----------



## estse




----------



## sacrosanct




----------



## scooby




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## estse




----------



## jhwelch




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## BadStacks




----------



## scooby




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Elad




----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ that track's great.

I had no idea this music was from Lost in Translation, I still haven't seen that film. It gets used somewhat often in other stuff.


----------



## renegade disaster

I know people talk about glitch and name off glitch hop acts and more well known stuff with much cleaner production. but I love some of the more raw stuff. going through ryoji ikeda's 2013 album and it feels a bit like a breath of fresh air;


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Milco

Persephone The Dread said:


> I had no idea this music was from Lost in Translation, I still haven't seen that film. It gets used somewhat often in other stuff.


Air makes a lot of quite nice mellow, chilled out stuff.
I used to listen to it a lot when I needed to just relax.

What I'm listening to.. was 30 min ago, but it's what I want to link :b
(Chiptune in a nice dreamy, retro way)


----------



## legday




----------



## drNYster




----------



## BadStacks




----------



## housebunny

Garrick Davis and His Fabulous Funkyband: great song "The Saints"
on 100 most Weirdest and Rarest Animals


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

the sound you need..


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Good and relaxing morning music.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## GirlAfraid23

http://http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ABgbpYJvlxk


----------



## GirlAfraid23

And


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## probably offline




----------



## sad vlad

Some japanese songs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## sad vlad

Corpse Bride soundtrack


----------



## probably offline




----------



## EnigmaticKid




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## scooby

I love this channel.


----------



## ASB20

Awwww yeah. Granny does your dog bite, no child, no.


----------



## Unnecessary




----------



## MCHB

Here's a couple on the playlist.

I've been told that I have an "eccentric" taste in music. :con


----------



## Jehutyin1080p

Pretty much have had this on repeat for the past 3 days.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## luffyenvelope

I keep hitting the repeat button. Part 'cause of the song, but mainly because she is adorable and I wish I had someone like that, so I'm living a small fantasy threw this clip as I place myself in Jake's place.


----------



## mcmuffinme




----------



## scooby

Here, have some mood lifting track. Feels good.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Elad

its been awhile. dat positivity.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## scooby

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## shiningknight




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sad vlad

Something light and relaxing.


----------



## probably offline

still perfect


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## estse




----------



## estse

^Oh, song ended. Now:


----------



## cafune




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Rachlou




----------



## Rachlou




----------



## Cathy Reddzion

welcome to my world


----------



## probably offline




----------



## londonguy202

Great song to sum up my life so far


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## rdrr




----------



## shiningknight

Protest The Hero - Turn Soonest To The Sea


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## GirlAfraid23

The Cure - Love song


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## apx24




----------



## sad vlad

Something light, sad and old.


----------



## Mousey9




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Euripides




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## estse




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## moonlite




----------



## probably offline

this tune is so cute though






It's hard to believe that this album was made in 1975


----------



## estse




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## scooby




----------



## sad vlad

I like her dancing. Still better than mine.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## scooby




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## mcmuffinme




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Umpalumpa

I just now heard Euripides signature quote,
Pink Floyd - Echoes


----------



## yesterdays

McFadden & Whitehead - Ain't No Stoppin' Us Now






Tried to embed, couldn't.


----------



## scooby

A song that speaks the truth on why science is ultimately a disappointment. Starts at 1:05


----------



## Mousey9




----------



## scooby

A giant clown singing the song from Titanic.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Steve French




----------



## probably offline

Still catchy


----------



## burgerchuckie




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## curiousCannibal1994




----------



## probably offline




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Alternating between






And


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Slaeth




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Euripides




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Euripides




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Higgins

Justin Pearson is my hero.


----------



## xtremeguy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MWEsXSZhir8#t


----------



## aquilla




----------



## ihans




----------



## Euripides

And all the ones who come
And all the ones who go
Down to the water


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## aquilla




----------



## ElectricWizard

I can't see through all the thick smoke in the room :eyes


----------



## probably offline




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## ak3891

I love ed sheeran


----------



## theawkwardone87




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Euripides




----------



## scooby




----------



## scooby

The Smashing Pumpkins are so great.


----------



## czersalad19

Animals by Martin Garrix


----------



## HanSolo

thats right up my ally, and I find the beginning of it taps into my romantic/sad side, like if I was to connect with a few of these girls I like in a cold horrible winter, save her......or in a war zone


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TenYears

Still love this song lol :b brings back memories


----------



## spitfire444

The Prodigy.

Love this band - saw them live twice.
One in London and once at the National Bowl, nr Milton Keynes.

Also I am making an Eminem Supreme playlist


----------



## spitfire444

Doing a set of downloads for the iPod - Rod Stewart, Queen, 10CC, The best power ballads ... etc ::


----------



## aquilla




----------



## Bikescene

redstar312 said:


>


This and anything by JEW is just glorious to listen to 8) 8)

But right now:


----------



## Kascheritt

Gareth Emery - Into The Light (Alex M.O.R.P.H. Remix), stumbled upon in while looking up amv's.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## sad vlad

Yes, I know. Don't focus on lyrics much.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## JayC123

Just sublime


----------



## apx24




----------



## Blue Rose




----------



## blue2

.....


----------



## purplellamalover




----------



## anyoldkindofday




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## zomgz

Unffffff so bass


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Off in the distance, I can just hear the dishwasher. Here in the room, I can faintly hear the fans and hard drives.


----------



## Charmeleon




----------



## Yer Blues

WillYouStopDave said:


> Off in the distance, I can just hear the dishwasher. Here in the room, I can faintly hear the fans and hard drives.


That's a rather long name for a band? Never heard of them.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## MCHB

A lot of strong memories associated with this one. :rain


----------



## mcmuffinme

This single just dropped, and it's stellar!


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Euripides




----------



## eyes roll tears




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## apx24




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## mishima

For someone who doesn't like Beyoncé I listen to her music a lot...


----------



## aquilla




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## cat001




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## AceEmoKid

perfect music to wake up to when you have a splitting headache and loathe the world.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Euripides




----------



## TenYears

I used to drive down the street in this video on my way to work. Really rough part of town.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Elad




----------



## mcmuffinme

This is the second song I've listened to from this album. I may have to make a purchase, me thinks. Good stuff. I'm luvins it!


----------



## Euripides




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Starless Sneetch

A mix of the following:





and


----------



## probably offline




----------



## estse

some hardcore punk rock.


----------



## scooby




----------



## pavane ivy




----------



## Minkiro

I'm obsessed with this song.


----------



## aquilla

I honestly can't understand how can anyone say that " Bankrupt!" is post-success, not as good as "Wolfgang Amadeus Phoenix" or whatever. YES, Wolfgang Amadeus Phoenix is on my personal best-albums-ever list, but I've been coming back to "Bankrupt!" it ever since it came out and listening to most of the songs again and again, it's amazing, DON'T LIE TO ME MUSIC CRITICS.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Boriya




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Euripides




----------



## KevinC




----------



## mcmuffinme




----------



## MossMist




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I feel like James Bond listening to this! So slick B)


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## cafune




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## herk




----------



## apx24




----------



## bad baby

on repeat..


----------



## Caedmon

We Were Promised Jetpacks


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Euripides




----------



## aquilla




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## herk




----------



## Matthew987




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Sprocketjam




----------



## Sprocketjam




----------



## estse

Mary Halvorson is a great guitarist:


----------



## scooby




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## TenYears

I saw them on the Master of Puppets Tour, Rice Stadium, Houston, Tx 100,000 people attended/ bought this album when it was just released.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## yadx




----------



## apx24

Queen Rock Montreal 1981


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## aquilla

I seriously don't know who could save this terrible day, if not Phoenix.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## estse




----------



## herk




----------



## Euripides




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Gas Raid

(can't embed youtube, I bet there's a thread about this somewhere)










I will never get sick of this band, even though all their songs are about god and stuff


----------



## lisbeth

I am secretly in love with
everyone that I grew up with

do not think I'm going places anymore
wanna see the sun come up above New York

when I walk into a room
I do not light it up
f***


----------



## estse




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sort of MGMT with... Nope they both have that weird aesthetic thing too. Catchy enough though.


----------



## Marakunda

Reminds me of good times.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Age of 6 - John B/Blacksquares


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad

I have no clue what's the title of this song or it's author. All I know is this is a slavic language.

It gives me a bit of positiveness for some reason(after listening to Mika's depressing songs)


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## probably offline




----------



## estse




----------



## scooby




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Euripides

Going to see them again tonight at a small venue. Post-gig bar talks and impromtu acoustic jam out on the street in front of the tourbus again? Oh, yes pls.


----------



## aquilla

Euripides said:


> Going to see them again tonight at a small venue. Post-gig bar talks and impromtu acoustic jam out on the street in front of the tourbus again? Oh, yes pls.


Lucky man you are, Euripides. BRMC? This isn't faaaaaaaaaaair .


----------



## Euripides

aquilla said:


> Lucky man you are, Euripides. BRMC? This isn't faaaaaaaaaaair .


Bwahahaaah. BRMC, baby. It's a little intimate venue too, which is of course the best way to see them. You're a fan too? (well, of course you are) Get your awesome *** on a plane pls and I'll smuggle you in.


----------



## scooby




----------



## mattmc

I know these words like they were etched in my skin.


----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## AceEmoKid

Fog comforts me in my darkest hours.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Euripides said:


> Bwahahaaah. BRMC, baby. It's a little intimate venue too, which is of course the best way to see them. You're a fan too? (well, of course you are) Get your awesome *** on a plane pls and I'll smuggle you in.


omg!!! They sound amazing. Please smuggle me in! I'm in Amsterdam!! I have yet to find a decent live gig place where people play originals, most stuff here is covers.


----------



## aquilla

One of my favourite Lithuanian songs.Ahh, nostalgia.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## probably offline

Also, I want to remix this song so bad(or rather, someone else has to do it since I don't know how to ffffffffffff). There's so much good in there:


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## herk




----------



## ravenseldoncat

A harpsichord concerto by CPE Bach, a very good one of his:


----------



## identificationunknown




----------



## identificationunknown




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## zomgz

This track is so sex.


----------



## Euripides

BelowtheCurrent said:


> omg!!! They sound amazing. Please smuggle me in! I'm in Amsterdam!! I have yet to find a decent live gig place where people play originals, most stuff here is covers.


Ah, eindelijk aangekomen in de Lage Landen! Yes, yes they do. And nooope, too late. Should've hopped on the high speed train to Brussels  They really were amazing, best gig I've been to so far.

Speaking of A'dam: the Paradiso Club, De Melkweg, etc. usually attract bigger names as well as original local talent. As far as small live gigs go, I know a few people who have toured through Amsterdam. From what I hear there seems to be plenty of bars and clubs for that, but I really don't know. I'm spoiled. Belgium's lucky in that we have a strong tradition of festivals, plenty of rock bars and blues cellars and have lots of decent small-medium sized venues like the Ancienne Belgique and the Trix. And there's a good national and local music scene.

There ought to be some kind of website listing various live gig opportunities by day, though. Try that?


----------



## probably offline




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## SirAwesome

Audiomachine


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Koichi




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## aquilla




----------



## LostAndFoun D

For George. Happy belated birthday (personally, I think he was the best Beatle).


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## estse

I sometimes wish I was Arto Lindsay in the late 70s/early 80s:


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Kiba




----------



## probably offline




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## aquilla

What is thiiiiiiis, am I going back to school days or what  but really, been digging this song the whole day. Not even sorry.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Euripides

Why yes, I'd gladly trade a lung and a few years on this clump of earth for that voice of his. Now, gimme.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## catsan

Run to you by Bryan Adams


----------



## oku




----------



## ravagingthemassacred

maybe try a listen if you are in a melancholy, yearning mood


----------



## Euripides




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad

moloko said:


> This one's dedicated to Amphoteric. :lol (google my avatar image too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows now. I hope you are no stalker and I am helping you.


----------



## MCHB

Escape the Fate - One For The Money


----------



## Bryher




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Euripides

This. It's always a danger to put this on, because I identify with it way too damn much and so ohh the feels, but this hauntingly beautiful album is the only thing on this entire Earth I've found that expresses things I could never hope to. And sometimes that warrants a revisit.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## aquilla




----------



## GirlAfraid23

A Letter to Elise - The Cure


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow




----------



## Euripides

Not sleeping tonight. But that's alright, I'll just loop this 'til sunrise and imagine myself a solitary neon haze of vicarious debauchery to drift around in.

Or for eternity. Whichever comes first.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Excellent game with an excellent soundtrack.


----------



## Amphoteric

moloko said:


> This one's dedicated to Amphoteric. :lol (google my avatar image too)





moloko said:


> Ahah thanks. And yeah, you just totally helped a stalker.


:lol

--------


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## adamknox

This is a song i heard a while ago and actually related to it a little.. which i normally don't do! I read up on it and found out it was written about people who are introvert, have social anexity and shy around people! I have also found out recently its on the new metal Gear Solid game trailer lol so even better


----------



## Citrine




----------



## kjwkjw




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Steinerz




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Euripides




----------



## SPC




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad

moloko said:


> Ahah thanks. And yeah, you just totally helped a stalker.


Oh, my! What a disaster!! That poor poor innocent girl...:| I will never forgive myself!!! :bash :yes


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Gas Raid




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## mcmuffinme

At first I thought this album was alright, but it really grew on me. I need to burn this onto a CD so I can listen to it in my car. I love good driving music that I can turn up and jam to. I think I'm the only person I know who actually likes driving because of this.


----------



## Maryanne1986

if you have an hour


----------



## probably offline




----------



## probably offline

the lyrics are dumb and he sounds like a hybrid between justin bieber and prince, but I loving that right now


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## probably offline




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## To22




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## ravens




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Vanderfee

Just so...beautiful.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Euripides

+ rain.


----------



## Gas Raid




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## zonebox

Akord said:


>


Lol, that is wild.. I have never heard that one before. I can't believe it is from 1972.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## gamerguy

Hawthorne Heights - Saying Sorry


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## MetroCard




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## DarrellLicht

Getting sick of my country mood yet?


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

If I spend long enough on youtube, I'll always end up listening to increasingly random stuff.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Abyssma




----------



## sad vlad

To all SAS-ers.


----------



## sad vlad

To all those heartbroken.


----------



## sad vlad

This one is just for me. Goes with my mood.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Euripides




----------



## DomeAloud




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Parsley




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah I can't stop listening to this now.


----------



## The Islander

I've been listening to this on replay for almost two hours:






Blows my mind...


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## LiamTheHornet

Can't get enough of this song!!!Love it.


----------



## LiamTheHornet

LiamTheHornet said:


> Can't get enough of this song!!!Love it.


Oh dear, Im not sure whats happened there lol.


----------



## aquilla

...because there's something between us anyway.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## ravens




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Tabris




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Persephone The Dread

^  I was listening to that earlier and was going to post it here, but I think I posted it before so decided not to.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## PlayerOffGames

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^  I was listening to that earlier


 i know...you posted the lyrics in the "write anything in this thread" thread :b ...you have a new stalker...no, you dont...but i do find your posts interesting :blush


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Euripides




----------



## cafune




----------



## waterlily99

Story of my life


----------



## waterlily99

Whoops, for my last post! 

This is my favorite song right now. It's a song from the 60s called the Red Telephone. I think that I've it heard before long ago, but not quite sure. The song kind of a theme of my life.

I'm a newbie here and I"m looking forward to posting.


----------



## apx24




----------



## housebunny




----------



## 0Blythe




----------



## Vanderfee

Just love this.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## saline

I often listen to old clips from Russell brands out radio show with his co-host, Matt Morgan. They sometimes cheers me up.

This is from before he was particularly famous. Before he was in films etc.

This particular clip I was just listening too it quite apt.
They talk about a time in their lives where they both sound like they were depressed and shy. Words you wouldn't associate with radio presenters, and certainly not Russell Brand!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## To22




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## mimo555




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Anxed

*Hozier*


----------



## DeniseAfterAll




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## probably offline




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## probably offline




----------



## aquilla




----------



## probably offline

moloko said:


> Makes me want to listen to Royksopp, reminded me of "Only this moment" for some reason. Typical probably offline song though, synthesizer and echoes.


Haha. Give me some synthesizers and I wont leave my apartment until christmas.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Euripides

probably offline said:


> Haha. Give me some synthesizers and I wont leave my apartment until christmas.


And in honour of ^


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## zetaQ

http://radioaktual.si/live/


----------



## TerminalBlue




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Yer Blues

Geez, Harry Potter can act and sing.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## ihans




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Euripides




----------



## HelpfulHero




----------



## cuppy

I love this song


----------



## cuppy

I love this too :mushy

edit: It's not showing up, but here's the link





It's a duet, Kristen Bell and Santino Fontana perform "Love is an Open Door" from the movie Frozen ^_^


----------



## sad vlad

cuppy said:


> I love this too :mushy
> 
> edit: It's not showing up, but here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a duet, Kristen Bell and Santino Fontana perform "Love is an Open Door" from the movie Frozen ^_^







It shows now.


----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## cuppy

sad vlad said:


> It shows now.


Aw, thank you


----------



## sad vlad

cuppy said:


> Aw, thank you


You are welcome.


----------



## lockS




----------



## Raeden




----------



## Euripides

But I won't.


----------



## The Islander




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## World Atlas Collapsed




----------



## mcmuffinme




----------



## cafune




----------



## World Atlas Collapsed




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## loneliness




----------



## NeuromorPhish




----------



## scooby




----------



## aquilla




----------



## cafune




----------



## probably offline




----------



## mojper




----------



## scooby




----------



## herk




----------



## aquilla




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Steppingwolf

*Low Roar*


----------



## Steppingwolf

*Ulrich Schnauss*


----------



## Euripides

Live pls. (damn you friend who forgot to buy tickets last year, daaaamn I say)


----------



## herk

new Black Keys!!!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## dal user




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Euripides




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## AussiePea

For me one of the greatest death metal songs of all time. The diversity in just this one song is incredible and that ending....oh my that ending.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ I like the electronic music and the guy that doesn't rap (during the chorus.) I got annoyed at how much that was played in every pub/bar everywhere here forever though a few years ago.

And just in general :no shame on you


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## To22

One of these "What are you listening to" threads needs to die.
I'm listening to the musings of clutter and redundancy.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Persephone The Dread

X_X


----------



## RelinquishedHell

AussiePea said:


> For me one of the greatest death metal songs of all time. The diversity in just this one song is incredible and that ending....oh my that ending.


Definitely. Only Opeth can give me such intense metalgasms.

Here's my favorite.


----------



## Steinerz




----------



## cafune

I really must see this film.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## estse




----------



## Cam1




----------



## Gas Raid

Just bought this album. Great noise jams!


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad

I have just listened to this song for the first time. I think it's beautiful. So much passion!
I know what I will listen on and on for the next few days.:yes


----------



## cuppy




----------



## scooby

Well, I'm listening to her whole album and I enjoy it a lot, but this song is probably my favourite one on it.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## tarkz




----------



## Tabris




----------



## probably offline




----------



## cafune




----------



## level4




----------



## Canucklehead

:evil:banana:hyper:boogie


----------



## ihans

I guess listening to Britney Spears isn't something I should advertise :lol


----------



## Justlittleme

Translation:

http://hungry4goodmusic.blogspot.com/2011/05/ali-zafar-jee-dhoontha-hai-phir-wohi.html

it's my fave song when I am low. he's just talking about how he desires to love again.

It's sad, slow, Pakistani. My most favorite.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Justlittleme

this too. NIN.

this is most interesting though:


----------



## aquilla




----------



## Euripides




----------



## scooby




----------



## TheLastDreamer

DJ Masa Mashup <3 <3 <3


----------



## TheLastDreamer




----------



## HelpfulHero




----------



## scooby




----------



## sad vlad

Just don't start throwing rotten tomatoes at me. I don't want to make any ketchup.


----------



## aquilla

...You could say anything, small talk would be just fine.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Persephone The Dread

'space ship, go **** the stars'

well... You heard him space ship.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

scooby said:


>





Spindrift said:


>


good songs.


----------



## zomgz

8)


----------



## Gelisa

one of my favorites.


----------



## AceEmoKid

What a dull day.


----------



## AceEmoKid

How the **** have I never heard of Coil before? This is excellent.


----------



## Spindrift

zomgz said:


> 8)


----------



## probably offline




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Euripides




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## Persephone The Dread

ilovejapan said:


>


I was about to say wait a minute, that's by Lyu:Lyu not Hatsune Miku and then I realised XD

and..


----------



## scooby




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## zomgz




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## DeniseAfterAll

This is what I'm gonna warm up with .. before I go to bars .. .. from now on :


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## DeniseAfterAll

AceEmoKid said:


>


lol . I misread the song title as 'Lebensraum'


----------



## AceEmoKid

DeniseAfterAll said:


> lol . I misread the song title as 'Lebensraum'


:lol Hitler's anthem.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## aquilla

Ahhhhhhh PERFECTION.


----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## lunarc




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Kiba




----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## Gelisa




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## extremly

Lo que Yo amo es hacer el amor... especialmente a tres... lol


----------



## igor1701

03TgkCVDlrA


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Charmeleon

Kid Cudi


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## scooby

I'll add onto that by linking another song from Billy Corgan.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## extremly

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Kid Cudi


Kid Cudi did it again. Loving that song btw. Ty for sharing


----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## Mousey9




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Persephone The Dread

edit: wait.. That's the vocalist who used to be in Ellegarden? No way, didn't realise.

I now officially listen to too much Jrock.


----------



## cafune




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## scooby




----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift

I will die a very, very sad man if I end up never seeing Primus live.


----------



## AceEmoKid

deison - morning blue (4:19am).


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse




----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse

^FAIL


----------



## Caramelito




----------



## Canucklehead

It's kind of fun pretending anyone actually clicks on our videos.

They dont though.


----------



## Canucklehead

Trying to sleep but I always wake up
Haven't seen you for weeks maybe we should break up
Baby don't ask why
Baby don't ask why
Please don't ask why
I think it's time we said goodbye
oh....

Lying here on the floor I can't stand, I'm too weak
I don't dream anymore, there's monsters haunting my sleep
Put a lock on the door to try to keep them outside
But they're in my head I don't know where I can hide
So I'm talking to them 'cause I lost all my friends
I never get what I want so I'll get drunk again
I don't wanna feel anymore 'cause I only feel pain
Put my thoughts in the sink and watch them go down the drain

Lie down to sleep but I might stop breathing
My heartbeat's so weak I'm so scared of leaving
I don't wanna die
I don't wanna die
I don't wanna die
Too ****ing young to say goodbye


----------



## jonafin




----------



## scooby

I've been on a bit of a Placebo binge. Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Euripides

I can't stress enough how much I have an eternal artistic crush on Nick Cave. Just my kind of surreality. Old Testament wrath. Lyrical poetry and worlds and scenes visualized I could dive into for days on end. Or just that ****ing fun and brilliant way with words. Let's dance to Homer's Odyssey, now.

Dat 'stache and shirt combo. Timeless.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ only good from about 1:53 onwards.


----------



## mcmuffinme

One of my favorite songs off her 1990 album. RIP Whitney.


----------



## Spindrift

Awesome fan-made video from _The Assassination of Jesse James_ to go along with it.


----------



## Charmeleon

Infamoose said:


>


Best track on the album imo.



extremly said:


> Kid Cudi did it again. Loving that song btw. Ty for sharing


Yeah that tracks mad dope, unfortunately its the only track I actually like from that album. Couldn't get into his other tracks, too instrumental for my taste.

Currently got Kid Ink's "No Miracles" on repeat vvv


----------



## extremly

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Best track on the album imo.
> 
> Yeah that tracks mad dope, unfortunately its the only track I actually like from that album. Couldn't get into his other tracks, too instrumental for my taste.


Yeah Kid Cudi really likes doing those long instrumental tracks where he justs "hums" or some other wierd sht lol. But I heard the album and although I can't remember the name of the song I got into another song from it. He drops 1 or 2 gems then bombs.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## zonebox




----------



## housebunny

If you clicked this, haha! Made you see that.


----------



## Yer Blues

^ I had that album.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Euripides




----------



## gamerguy




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was making a playlist for someone and started procrastinating by listening to tracks I was putting in :')


----------



## extremly

They need to do something to optimize youtube videos


----------



## dal user




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## probably offline




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## extremly




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Steinerz

Can't find the original on youtube.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Canucklehead

This song makes so much sense atm


----------



## TenYears




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## TenYears




----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Where do you find all these .. obscure , secret ... underground bands ?

You must have a lot of Friends .


----------



## sad vlad

Nice song. Theme of ''9'', a really good movie.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## The Islander




----------



## idoughnutknow




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Espirito




----------



## Mousey9




----------



## Question Everything

Turn up the volume, sit back and enjoy!


----------



## estse




----------



## Justlittleme

Iceland, is a really cool place !


----------



## Steinerz




----------



## Steinerz




----------



## 000XXX000




----------



## Persephone The Dread

sad vlad said:


> Nice song. Theme of ''9'', a really good movie.


Yeah love that song especially the guitars, and 9 was a great film too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

moloko said:


> Rule no.1 of this thread: no one reads or listens to anyone else's posts. You come here, dump your youtube video and then leave.
> 
> The way I see it, there's not much point in posting well known songs since it's probable everyone else already heard them. So you post some less known ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after saying that I'll post one of the most famous songs of the 90's to discredit my point, of course.


I do actually check out some of the posts here, especially if it's stuff I've listened to before and liked. I've found a couple of new songs I liked through this thread (or one of the others) before.

Love that song <3 Was such a big Green Day fan in my teen years. So their music makes me very nostalgic as they were one of the few things that helped me get through that time.



DeniseAfterAll said:


> Where do you find all these .. obscure , secret ... underground bands ?
> 
> You must have a lot of Friends .


Not sure if this is directed at anyone in particular, but I spend 80% or more of most days listening to music. Often the same music for a while, but then I'll go through phases of finding new stuff on youtube and through tumblr. I listen to a range from very obscure to very popular though.


----------



## Spindrift

I actually listen to songs in these threads that catch my interest. Familiar names/artists (like those Beatles songs earlier); maybe an eye-catching video as I scroll past.

Anywho:


----------



## MistyMountain

Saddly fitting these times around.


----------



## scooby




----------



## scooby

I listen to songs from here all the time. I just can't be bothered replying about them.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Gas Raid

scooby said:


>


What a coincidence!


----------



## Mousey9

yeah i listen to the songs as well. Usually the last 1-2 ones posted whenever i come in to post.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Steinerz




----------



## aquilla

(also, it'a almost hypnotising how he does watercolours there.Could watch for hours)


----------



## Pompeii

So coooooold [in my best falsetto]


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## scooby

Infamoose said:


> yeah i listen to the songs as well. Usually the last 1-2 ones posted whenever i come in to post.


I really like this remix of the song. Along with a couple other Sound Remedy remixes.








Gas Raid said:


> What a coincidence!


I listened to that whole thing, thinking that feedback and screeching was just some intro.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## probably offline




----------



## lexx




----------



## igor1701




----------



## PandaPop




----------



## Blushy




----------



## herk




----------



## aquilla

It's a cover, but a daaaamn good one. Really, not even sure which version-this or the original Joy Division one- I like more.


----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## TenYears




----------



## TenYears




----------



## TenYears




----------



## TenYears




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Euripides




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is some ridiculously good dancing around kitchen music.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## estse




----------



## Wirt




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Maikaaa




----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ dat violin.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Kalliber

Skinny love


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Mousey9




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Persephone The Dread

:O this exists






It's not as good as the original imo but :O they covered that song. I get a bit stupidly excited when one band I like covers another song/band I like.


----------



## Caramelito

You know I would kill for your company, don't you?


----------



## Salvador Dali

Such sweet music.


----------



## estse




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Spindrift

I'm developing an unhealthy obsession with this song. I'm totally fine with that.


----------



## pati




----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse




----------



## sad vlad

Spindrift said:


> I'm developing an unhealthy obsession with this song. I'm totally fine with that.


I still think ''Welcome home'' is better. Talking about obsession, I have listened to that one every day for the past 9-10 days.:b


----------



## sad vlad

Clarity's polar bear said:


>


I like this one:


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## probably offline




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Euripides




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## buklti

Finally found the full song for this Corona commercial.


----------



## Yer Blues

What? I'm not getting old, I'm doing research.


----------



## scooby

essemsee said:


> I would say "don't judge me", but eh, life's too short to lie about hating pop music. :stu


Damn straight. Agreed totally. I can admit to enjoying a couple Bieber, Rihanna or Nicki Minaj songs.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse




----------



## Sheba

Pearl Jam - Just Breathe, one of my all time favorite songs


----------



## Sheba

Sheba said:


> Pearl Jam - Just Breathe, one of my all time favorite songs


ah I knew it wouldn't work when I tried to embed it, lemmi try again...


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## kaaryn




----------



## kaaryn




----------



## kaaryn




----------



## kaaryn

gosh fairytale stuff this


----------



## MrKappa




----------



## blacksheeep

Great song to lift you up and get you in a good mood


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There's so many of these threads, I always end up posting in different ones.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## GenoWhirl




----------



## zomgz




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## steviejb

Not ever really been a fan of U2, yet listening to this while shooting people in the face online is keeping me strangely....calm, lol.


----------



## sirdidymus




----------



## Nefury




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## mind flip

Neon Trees - Still Young


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Persephone The Dread

What? OK lol. I do like the original, this is what? but it's kind of great hahaha.


----------



## Mousey9

I liked this thread better when it was in general discussions.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

i really love this song.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Infamoose said:


> I liked this thread better when it was in general discussions.


me too, as soon as it got moved to entertainment I knew it would get less responses too :/


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## cat001




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## bewilderedminerals




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Justlittleme

http://www.songlyrics.com/mum/the-smell-of-today-is-sweet-like-breastmilk-in-the-wind-lyrics/

relateable.


----------



## Magnus




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## apx24




----------



## bewilderedminerals

I'm not really into industrial anymore but this is pretty badass


----------



## euphoria04

in keeping with the... theme :um


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Today I'm listening to Witch House type stuff.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Iselilja




----------



## Iselilja




----------



## Iselilja




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## estse




----------



## Junimoon11

This makes me so happy <3


----------



## euphoria04

(kinda wish the rest of Halcyon Digest was more like this track)


----------



## Euripides




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Bothy




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## Iselilja




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kalliber




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Again.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Mousey9




----------



## feels




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## EndlessBlu

This song is playing in my head. I think I'll pick Anna-Varney Cantodea as my crush instead of Rozz Williams.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Marakunda




----------



## ihans

I don't usually listen to rap music, but during the past few days I've been listening this song a lot. Maybe because of Taylor Swift


----------



## Euripides




----------



## jonafin




----------



## lisbeth




----------



## estse




----------



## Mousey9




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## GenoWhirl




----------



## HelpfulHero




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Nunuc




----------



## scooby




----------



## Kalliber

Cover of jolene


----------



## orsomething




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Euripides




----------



## housebunny




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## scooby




----------



## probably offline

revisiting 2010


----------



## sad vlad

I haven't listened to this song in a long long time.


----------



## WanderingMind001

Best song to start your day!


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Cleary

probably offline said:


> revisiting 2010


Holy **** I listened to this song like once or twice back in 2012, liked it but never saved it then scavenged the internet for it a few months ago with no success. You're a godsend!


----------



## Euripides




----------



## housebunny




----------



## Bawsome

__
https://soundcloud.com/johnny-blue%2Fjohnny-blue-uforest


----------



## Pompeii




----------



## JeruHendrix

This tape has been on repeat for months. Bumps in the whip, but still lyrical as ****.








Euripides said:


>


These guys are apparently working on a project with one of my favorite rappers Roc Marciano. I'm excited as hell for that if it pans out. Hoping it's something like this:


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Mousey9

Liking the album a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## scooby

So calming.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Marakunda




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## herk

I don't know how I'm only just now finding out about this band


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## scooby




----------



## eveningbat

Music for anxiety:


----------



## housebunny




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## MrBlack




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## bewilderedminerals




----------



## cosmicslop

this was unexpected... an old japanese pop duo covering king crimson. you can find anything on the internet.


----------



## scooby




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Posting this again.... Those piano chords though <3


----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## uziq

This whole album: http://theflashbulb.bandcamp.com/album/nothing-is-real

It's very melancholic and introspective. Like sitting under the sole tree in a wide prairie.


----------



## Marakunda




----------



## Bawsome

__
https://soundcloud.com/m-ms%2Fcosmic-jazz


----------



## Bawsome

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Best song evur


----------



## persona non grata




----------



## cafune

>;(took me forever to find)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want to steal her singing voice.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## JeruHendrix

loving the melancholic vibes I get from this.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## karenw




----------



## Sarah94

Wenn man deutsche Musik probieren willst


----------



## Golden Angel

Almost anything from Whitney Houston.. <3


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Seriously the bit from 3:06 onwards is so good.


----------



## SalemSaberhagen




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Charmeleon

I love this version :3


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## JeruHendrix

I don't even leave my crib, unless I got my gun wit me.


----------



## Folded Edge

persona non grata said:


>







Heard this played like this on Radio a couple of times now. It's Dolly Parton's original version on 7" (normally played at 45 rpm) but played at 33 rpm. Sounds very different but really good. :b


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Mousey9




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Dizzee rascal - holiday. 

Never gets old !! Ever !!
:evil


----------



## Morbid

To try (and i stress try) to get my mind off a horrible life chaning event.





Just broke up with g/f of 10 years


----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## Starless Sneetch

I was recently introduced to this group. I love the way they blend strings instruments into their pop/rock style!


----------



## JeruHendrix




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Euripides




----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## HelpfulHero




----------



## feels




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## karenw




----------



## entangled

Phoria - Once Again (Layzie Edit)


__
https://soundcloud.com/layzie%2Fphoria-once-again-layzie-edit


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## scooby




----------



## probably offline




----------



## AussiePea

Thank you Sweden for producing the best musicians.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## scooby




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## AceEmoKid

she's so punk


----------



## AceEmoKid

hahahaha omgod. looking through all blacksquare's old music project (Eat Babies?) videos: a true gem. and lol @ the video description. sincerely best stage presence and enthusiasm of any musician i've ever seen, and consistently so.


----------



## Bawsome

http://solarfields.bandcamp.com/album/red


----------



## Marakunda

Nujabes + Monster Hunter = Chill time


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## probably offline

Still good


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## michaelwyatt2014

Oh, yes - I ****ing love music threads. 
Check it out: Island of a misfit boy


----------



## sad vlad

Makes me feel a bit more alive. I like the lyrics as well, especially from 2:25 to 3:23.


----------



## Folded Edge

Live next week...woohoo :yes:clap (Sadly on my lonesome though)


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## T Studdly

I don't know how to post the video my code wont work. FFFFF


----------



## fleur




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## ericastooge




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## mezzoforte

Lol, that was entertaining


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Euripides




----------



## karenw




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## scooby




----------



## Folded Edge

moloko said:


>


Thanks for posting this, I'd never heard it before. I had thought I'd heard all of Massive Attack's output. The fact it features Terry Callier is a nice bonus.http://www.discogs.com/artist/5355-Terry-Callier


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## TenYears




----------



## karenw




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

mezzoforte said:


> Lol, that was entertaining


I still can't get over the fact that exists.


----------



## Folded Edge

Persephone The Dread said:


> I still can't get over the fact that exists.


Not listened, (won't and just can't) but dear me... Snoop just keeps selling his soul


----------



## Cam1

Don't normally buy albums, but I've been waiting for this one. It was totally worth it.


----------



## scooby

Came out 2010... It feels like it came out last year. Where does time go?


----------



## HelpfulHero




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## scooby

Well, listening to the whole album.


----------



## elitebutterfly

Metal version of Let it go...Yeah I'm sort of hardcore.


----------



## bobbythegr8




----------



## scooby

elitebutterfly said:


> Metal version of Let it go...Yeah I'm sort of hardcore.


He looks so happy playing that. Must be having a blast.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Persephone The Dread

The similar aesthetic in the videos I was watching was not intentional, but when I noticed I lol'd


----------



## Persephone The Dread

elitebutterfly said:


> Metal version of Let it go...Yeah I'm sort of hardcore.


I love his channel


----------



## Marko3

Persephone The Dread said:


> I love his channel


me tooooooo!:yes


----------



## Folded Edge

scooby said:


> Well, listening to the whole album.


I heard them being interviewed and playing a live session on Gilles Peterson's show a while ago, (they all seemed to big fans of his too, as he is of them) but over all, they came across as very nice young people, was lovely to hear good new music, coming from nice young folks, gave my hope for the future  Sadly missed them playing live locally but will try to catch them live in the future.


----------



## cafune




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## euphoria04

fantastic album, such a grower.


----------



## Schmosby

Cam1 said:


> Don't normally buy albums, but I've been waiting for this one. It was totally worth it.


well that was awesome!!


----------



## Zack

I'm starting to think I'm similar to Elliot Rodger with my music taste...


----------



## Zack

Blue Eyes, Blue Eyes, how can you tell so many lies?


----------



## Zack

No foxes were harmed in the making of that Steve Harley YouTube clip.


----------



## Zack




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Freppa

Folded Edge said:


>


Love that track! It sneaks into my favorite Pandora playlist from time to time. That one and Days to Come.

Currently listening to Wax Tailor.


----------



## AceEmoKid

lol. perfect ear rupturing, visual barf i need right now. full blast, noise cancelling headphones. f*** yeah.


----------



## Zack

You've spoilt the game
No matter what you say
For only metal [money]; what a bore
Blue Eyes, Blue Eyes,
How can you tell so many lies?


----------



## Zack




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Folded Edge

Freppa said:


> Love that track! It sneaks into my favorite Pandora playlist from time to time. That one and Days to Come.


Yeah both great tracks, I still love the Days To Come album. Might be my favorite of his. Saw Bonobo live last year, really good gig.



Freppa said:


> Currently listening to Wax Tailor.


Liked that! I hadn't heard any of his stuff before. I'll have to listen to some more


----------



## probably offline




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Schmosby




----------



## Freppa

Folded Edge said:


> Yeah both great tracks, I still love the Days To Come album. Might be my favorite of his. Saw Bonobo live last year, really good gig.


Bonobo live must be an experience. I'm jealous! I really love the songs he made with Andreya Triana. Wound up following the trail to some of her solo work a few years ago. Her voice is so awesome.

Btw, I like the BNJMN track you linked. Very mellow.



Folded Edge said:


> Liked that! I hadn't heard any of his stuff before. I'll have to listen to some more


Wax Tailor is ahhmayzhing. His album Dusty Rainbow from the Dark is delicious. A bit less creepy than Tales of the Forgotten Melodies, but still pretty yummy.

Here're two of several songs I'm waking up with this morning:


----------



## karenw




----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be




----------



## probably offline




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## feels

Been trying to listen to Thee Oh Sees whole discography.


----------



## Folded Edge

Freppa said:


> Wax Tailor is ahhmayzhing. His album Dusty Rainbow from the Dark is delicious. A bit less creepy than Tales of the Forgotten Melodies, but still pretty yummy.


Liking this too :yes (Can't seem to find a thumbs up smiley)





The (this) album version is way too short, thankfully there is a an extended version on the 12 :boogie


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## scooby

Really digging this song.






Well, I'm listening to the full album that this song belongs to.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## czersalad19

--Adagio For Strings--


----------



## adiyon84

I'm not Thais but I love this song. Very catchy. I listen to this right now.


----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Citrine




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## orsomething

feels said:


> Been trying to listen to Thee Oh Sees whole discography.


LOVE king gizzard and the lizard wizard


----------



## scooby

Again, listening to the whole album really but this song is great.


----------



## lockS




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge

Clarity's polar bear said:


> The News quiz is becoming standard fare for me at lunch :s


Good see there is a fellow 'News Quiz' fan on the forum. It's a brilliant show. Shame it doesn't run all year round really but Radio 4's Friday night comedy is pretty great. Thankfully 'The Now Show' has vastly improved over the last few series, thanks to the addition of new writers and performers. I've always been a huge fan of Punt and Dennis but a few years ago it had gotten a little stale. Both shows obviously benefit from the listener knowing what's going culturally and politically in the UK each week.  rant over


----------



## Folded Edge

Clarity's polar bear said:


> I think I listen to it learn about what's happening indirectly because I don't the news any longer. I used to do the same thing with the Colbert report, sort of reasoning that satire of the news was a more revealing interpretation of it. I don't know. Jeremy Hardy is a nice voice to hear again, it reminds me of the times when I would listen to the Jeremy Hardy speaks to the Nation episodes. There are a lot things I don't understand though that I mean to glean the meaning of lazily somewhat by inference. Sometimes by looking it up, or by asking people eventually. I used to try to find 10 o'clock live episodes, I feel as if I've exclusively turned over to radio only entertainment. Maybe it's addictive in some way.


Ahh Jeremy Hardy, I do love his wit and point of view. I used to watch Clobert and The Daily Show but haven't seen them in some time. 
Have you caught any of 'Last Week Tonight' with John Oliver yet? Oh man, he's stirring things up and it's funny. It makes Colbert and Stewart look like children's entertainment by comparison. It's on HBO once a week.

I get what your saying about preferring Radio over TV. I keep saying I'm going to rid myself of my TV (and purely watch stuff on demand at least) my aim though is to cut TV out completely :yes
I won't be glad I've spent all the time I have watching crap and wasting time online while lying on my deathbed. :no
The only really success, happy people I've met simply don't waste time watching TV. They read loads and have interesting, busy lives lol


----------



## Freppa




----------



## scooby

I'm a fan of Lorde and I really enjoyed this clowns first cover of Royals. This cover of Team is great, I like it even more. Maybe because I prefer Team over Royals.

Oh, and here's the cover of Royals if anyone was interested.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Schmosby




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Was really not expecting it to be a cover of The Prodigy song lol.






Lol they have a song called Jägerbomb.

Strong Bring Me The Horizon feels. Speaking of which:






(yeah my brain is a bit like someone with ADD just goes from one thing to another)

I'm not a huge fan of metalcore but I miss Mosh ._.


----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Persephone The Dread

/Nostalgia


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Sindelle

Love this song... Listened to it a million times.


----------



## euphoria04

dat music video tho


----------



## Dark Light




----------



## Freppa




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Persephone The Dread

would they still want me to kill him? More than ever, probably. And what would his people back home want if they ever learned just how far from them he'd really gone? He broke from them, and then he broke from himself. I'd never seen a man so broken up and ripped apart.


----------



## Cyclonic

Tycho - Dive

This album is like a mental vacation every time I listen to it.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge

R.I.P. Bobby Womack


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## probably offline

memories


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know. I think I like what they're trying to do, it's kind of ethereal. Too much distorted noise for me when it gets into it though I guess.

I need to find the perfect genre of music that's just the right combination of industrial, artrock, folk rock, witch house, 80s gothic The Cure type stuff, with an added layer of spookyness and glitch sprinkled on top. When I say genre, I guess I mean I'll settle for a few tracks.


----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## scooby




----------



## cat001




----------



## Pennywise




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Dark Light

" why do you hate me? " I'm really digging the singer's voice.


----------



## Milco




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## ilikesloths




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## sad vlad

I don't dig these lyrics but the beat is ok.


----------



## Sean07

Awesome songs by quality young British talents.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Cyclonic

I discovered this amazing pianist listening an internet radio station this morning

His name is Micah Page and his pieces are enjoyable and relaxing


----------



## kings of leon fan

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=iS7e-IwJaxs


----------



## ChrisPCD

Madax said:


> I discovered this amazing pianist listening an internet radio station this morning
> 
> His name is Micah Page and his pieces are enjoyable and relaxing


That's pretty amazing. I'm going to have to buy that.

I'm just about to listen to this 



 and make some spaghetti.


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Folded Edge

^ Brilliant stuff!! Saw them a number of years ago now, they were great live. One of those bands I'd happily go to see again and again :yes


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Ckg2011

This song rules. :yes


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## scooby




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## IveGotToast

That Flow


----------



## Marakunda

Reminds me of... fun.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Zack




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## probably offline




----------



## pocketbird




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## feels




----------



## dal user

I really like this song by 2pac, its so real and deep. I like music like this, not many rappers write songs like this.


----------



## scooby

And the whole album this song is on.


----------



## Cellachan

Never been a generally big on-rap kind of guy, but I enjoy German rap when I'm working out. HAha....


----------



## Keyah




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## housebunny




----------



## furament




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## CQcumber




----------



## LittleMerlin




----------



## Folded Edge

Epic


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Chrisstine




----------



## SamyPanda




----------



## Claudia87

Aaaah.


----------



## bottledpenguin




----------



## bottledpenguin

Argh messed up the link. Anyway here it is: 




Rescue by Yuna!


----------



## LittleMerlin




----------



## cuppy

So good~


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Folded Edge

^ Nice to see you around inna sense :yes


----------



## sad vlad

bottledpenguin said:


>


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## entangled

Just bought the vinyl.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## soulstorm




----------



## Claudia87

entangled said:


> Just bought the vinyl.


Ohh, I have so many good memories of this song, I almost forgot about it! Dad would play it all the time. Thanks for posting it


----------



## MariLushi

[URL=//www.youtube.com/embed/kXoDqF-tjUU]//www.youtube.com/embed/kXoDqF-tjUU


----------



## Nick Attwell




----------



## sad vlad

*Maximum The Hormone - Yoshu Fukushu*











Although I do not understand the lyrics, I like the beat. The first song is not to my liking after min 3:00. I think the second one is better.


----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## her




----------



## sad vlad

*Maximum The Hormone - Shimi*






The video, they have uploaded in the past, doesn't seem to be there anymore. The account I knew is not there as well, just a new account with everything in japanese. This is all I have found. :|


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Zoleee

Good Morning


----------



## Zoleee

Sorry about that, I'm new here o.o


----------



## TabbyTab

love this song ~


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Chrisstine

:clap


----------



## Folded Edge

^ Great song :yes


----------



## Elad




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Chrisstine

This was on the radio when I got out of work today. Felt so good to hear it on the ride home.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## rexedgeltoe




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad

^ No. I will check that out a bit later. Thanks.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## fineline




----------



## donzen

Found it back in the days when I played a game called Counter Strike: Source.






Original clip:


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## mr hoang

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCJqK5iYDm0#t=3688


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## mr hoang

How do u guys post the entire video so theres no link to click?


----------



## Folded Edge

mr hoang said:


> How do u guys post the entire video so theres no link to click?


Click on the youtube tags and then copy and paste everything in the address bar 'after' the = sign from the page of the video you want to post between the tags.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCJqK5iYDm0#t=3688

so only this part

SCJqK5iYDm0#t=3688


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## mr hoang

Folded Edge said:


> Click on the youtube tags and then copy and paste everything in the address bar 'after' the = sign from the page of the video you want to post between the tags.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCJqK5iYDm0#t=3688
> 
> so only this part
> 
> SCJqK5iYDm0#t=3688


Ok thanks.


----------



## mr hoang




----------



## Cyclonic

Finally found a nice jazz station

http://www.sky.fm/smoothjazz


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## karenw




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Elad




----------



## karenw




----------



## Cojack

Reminiscing


----------



## Elad




----------



## Elad




----------



## AussiePea

My two favorite things currently:


----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Elad




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Elad

everything weeknd







__
https://soundcloud.com/theweekndxo%2Fthe-weeknd-king-of-the-fall


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## silentstruggle




----------



## scooby




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Cyclonic




----------



## orsomething

^ ;^)





dlldldkfeodl,cwifdoskl;,x'/''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## karenw




----------



## Mousey9




----------



## Juschill




----------



## Elad

always loved john legend, good to see him getting some chart recognition and radio play


----------



## irandom97




----------



## karenw




----------



## sad vlad

Pretty random stuff.


----------



## Zack

Heaven. Drinking a nice claret. Had some weed earlier. I'm almost a neo-hippy... Those were the days. London was black with soot. Boots paid corporation tax. Income tax was about 99%... Having some space cake, too.


----------



## Zack

Then Procol Harum turned into African terrorists this year. What went wrong?


----------



## Zack

Now I just need 3 mg of Klonopin and my evening shall be complete.


----------



## Zack

Gay Paris!


----------



## Zack

Just imagine no executions. It's easy if you try.


----------



## Zack




----------



## scooby




----------



## Mousey9




----------



## karenw




----------



## Citrine




----------



## redblurr




----------



## flarf

i heard this in the car and the only thing i could understand was the line "everything is nice" so i went home and googled "everything is nice lyrics" and thank god here it is now i can vibe out


----------



## moxosis




----------



## Black Tangled Heart




----------



## Magnus




----------



## laagamer




----------



## laagamer




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## TheHaxanCloak

This song has been on my "sleep" playlist for the last 12 years, and is the 1st artist that got me into experimental, abstract, electronic music, and then a wide array of weird artists. 
It never fails to knock me right into a deep relaxation.

Oh, and how do we embed a video? *lowers head in shame*


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Elad

great song to have on max when in public






those sound cancelling headphones sound really good right now


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Euripides




----------



## seeking777




----------



## TheHaxanCloak




----------



## Elad




----------



## sad vlad

This song has something that I like but I also find it depressing. Seems to be about the risky behaviour - shame/guilt cycle of someone suffering from an issue.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Elad




----------



## karenw




----------



## Magnus




----------



## GenoWhirl




----------



## SwagPolice




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Justlittleme

this is a Pakistani song I can relate to. it's pretty sad though.

Translation (i found somewhere):

IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I HAVE SEEN MY SWEETHEART.
SINCE I HAVE DRUNK ENOUGH TO ENJOY MY PARTY.

MY LUST WANTS TO HAVE SOMEONE AGAIN AT THE CORNER OF MY TERRACE
SINCE I HAVE PLAYED WITH HER JET BLACK HAIR AND SPREAD ON HER PRETTY FACE

I AM TAKING A GOOD LOOK AT MY BELOVED ONE
(WHILE) HER FACE IS SPARKLING BY THE INFLUENCE OF DRINKING.

I LONG AGAIN FOR FREE TIME DURING THE DAYS AND NIGHTS
WHEN ALL I USED TO DO WAS THINKING ABOUT MY LOVER.

"GHALIB" DON'T TEASE ME BECAUSE MY EYES ARE WET WITH TEARS OF EMOTIONS
I HAVE MADE SOME UNUSUAL PLANS.

[Ghalib = old classical singer, so he's basically saying, please don't sing those songs to me]

just reminded me of the days, where I was happy and in love with life, and free with my feelings. It's tough sometimes.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Elad




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Elad

seductive voice


----------



## AussiePea

Some of the most beautiful, daunting, emotional ambience I've heard in a long time. This guy continues to amaze me.


----------



## karenw




----------



## Elad




----------



## Magnus




----------



## TheHaxanCloak




----------



## Cellophane

Not a fan of his voice, but it's a classic that I love.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Elad

creepy af tbh


----------



## Magnus




----------



## Folded Edge

Elad said:


> creepy af tbh


Love that song, he really liked to play up his stage image.

Sampled a fair bit too, if I'm remembering right.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Kevo




----------



## Kevo

I have no idea how to embed video lol




Good Nuff


----------



## guitarmatt

A guilty pleasure of mine


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Magnus




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## ravens




----------



## Cellophane

Kevo said:


> I have no idea how to embed video lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Nuff


Yea, I had no idea either. How to embed videos: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/faq.php?faq=forum_issues#faq_youtube_embed


----------



## ihearvoices

Less than Jake - History of a Boring Town


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Ladysoul

This song is just mellow chill, best# haha


----------



## Elad




----------



## Luminity




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## Zalinsky




----------



## karenw




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## karenw




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Cerberus




----------



## cmed




----------



## SugarSpunSister




----------



## Cuban FL Cracker




----------



## meganmila

I love the sound to it.






I love this album.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## To22




----------



## bluegc8




----------



## EcoProg




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Roch

:heart


----------



## Schmosby

Roch said:


> :heart


Gotta' love La Havas :clap


----------



## EcoProg




----------



## Roch

Schmosby said:


> Gotta' love La Havas :clap


 Indeed. I'm a massive fan. I went to see her live last year during her US tour and she's even more of a beaut on stage. Love her...


----------



## Schmosby

Roch said:


> Indeed. I'm a massive fan. I went to see her live last year during her US tour and she's even more of a beaut on stage. Love her...


Yeah she is stunning and all that talent too, lucky you got to see her live, I can't get out to anything due to the SA, crowds of people make me dizzy.


----------



## aquilla




----------



## Roch

Schmosby said:


> Yeah she is stunning and all that talent too, lucky you got to see her live, I can't get out to anything due to the SA, crowds of people make me dizzy.


 Understandable and relatable...
It probably doesn't seem like it now, but little by little,
days, months or years (like me).... it gets better/bearable. Or feel free to object.


----------



## Schmosby

Roch said:


> Understandable and relatable...
> It probably doesn't seem like it now, but little by little,
> days, months or years (like me).... it gets better/bearable. Or feel free to object.


I would never disagree with you Roch  Yeah I think I have got better and better over the years, but I think I will be in an old people's home before I'm ready to be in the middle of an excited crowd, you never know though stranger thing have happened. I have actually made a friend recently who goes to see live music a lot and she's very understanding of my SA, I wouldn't mind seeing Erykah Badu or Sade and she's a fan of them too, so we shall see.


----------



## Roch

Schmosby said:


> I would never disagree with you Roch  Yeah I think I have got better and better over the years, but I think I will be in an old people's home before I'm ready to be in the middle of an excited crowd, you never know though stranger thing have happened. I have actually made a friend recently who goes to see live music a lot and she's very understanding of my SA, I wouldn't mind seeing Erykah Badu or Sade and she's a fan of them too, so we shall see.


True true. I have a concert acquaintance myself and it does help a lot(which is how I normally go lol) plus over where I am there is a lot of venues that are small and intimate so nothings ever too crazy/scary. If it does get overly rowdy though I might dash through the exit haha. For me personally I'm trying to work on going by myself. I don't want to depend on anyone. I hope everything works out for you. It shall be a rewarding experience.

P.S: I love Erykah & Sade


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Roch




----------



## Schmosby

I love this live session


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## scooby




----------



## Magnus




----------



## iKenn

Here's is it.
Didn't know about this song just listened to it on spotify.


----------



## Folded Edge

moloko said:


>


Just listened to their 2nd EP (2011) again earlier tonight.






Meh.. RIP Gil Scott-Heron


----------



## Folded Edge

I'm off to see this lot live at the start of September :clap :yes


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## scooby

I find this so relaxing.


----------



## Folded Edge

moloko said:


> Nice one. I feel I should listen to every song you put here because I think we share some taste in music, but I don't always do that. Don't have time for it or I get lazy. ahah


You mean you don't listen to all the tracks I post ????????????? WTF :sus

I'z kidding 

But really, you should be listening to every track I post on here to be fair  
lol :b

You defo seem to have good taste in music too dude, the only difference is, that I'm nearly 10 years older than you :yes It's all about perspective.

There are a few folk on here that I try to listen to most of their music posts and others I check occasionally. The site is just to busy to listen to them all sadly.


----------



## cj66

__
https://soundcloud.com/sally-norvell%2F05-big-louise


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## lifeimpossible123




----------



## Folded Edge

moloko said:


> :lol right! my bad... So you're almost 10 years older and we share about the same music taste, huh? Question now is: does this make you younger, or make me older??


Well that just makes me *Cough* *Cough* younger :sus and none dismissive of new music and that you are simply, musically wise beyond your years, of course :lol


----------



## Folded Edge

Just heard this on Iggy Pop's show on 6 Music


----------



## Folded Edge

I remember watching this when it was first broadcast.


----------



## Folded Edge

massive :um


----------



## adiyon84

Currently listening to this song (in Malay Language)
She's talking about her son which in pain.. to give courage to her son.. 
sad but I like the song 

Arjuna Beta by Fynn Jamal


----------



## karenw




----------



## DPRK




----------



## Roch




----------



## daywalkerdave




----------



## cryptoboy




----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Euripides




----------



## ImmortalxApathy

I have heard this song at least 500 times today; no lie. It's been on repeat. I'm just now barely getting tired of it.

The Emergency- BT


----------



## scooby




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Nylea

Aw yeah.


----------



## sad vlad

moloko said:


> Old school lullaby.


 I like a few of their songs. They give me a bit of energy.


----------



## herk




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## scooby




----------



## cmed




----------



## pancakeface666




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Higgins




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Roch




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Violet Romantic




----------



## EndlessBlu

The new Interpol album has leaked. Not bad.


----------



## scooby




----------



## vanillabeanplease




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## karenw




----------



## Roch




----------



## herk




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Magnus




----------



## tea111red

"Brain music" for my brain that has felt like mush lately. Don't know how well this works, but I'm giving it a go, lol.


----------



## scooby




----------



## Bawsome

__
https://soundcloud.com/canoo%2Fcanoo-neon-ghosts


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

@rockyraccoons ' signature made me do it. One of my favorite band of all-time, but one of the only U2 songs made within the last 20 years that I can stand


----------



## seeking777

Lauryn used to tell that TRUTH! Don't know what's up with her music now though. But she was at her best with this one.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## IRSadface




----------



## sprinter




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Magnus

Jaakko Eino Kalevi - Speak Out


__
https://soundcloud.com/timsweeney%2Fjaakkoeinokalevi


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## herk




----------



## Bawsome

I have never heard anything quite like this before.




Stellardrone i love you


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor




----------



## Pompeii




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Magnus

This beat should be taught in school.


----------



## Nylea




----------



## karenw




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## karenw




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Therin

Gonna see them live soon!


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## scooby




----------



## Wirt




----------



## slyfox




----------



## Citrine




----------



## sad vlad

For some reason, I like the beginning of this, although it's almost the opposite of what I am usually listening to.


----------



## herk




----------



## Marakunda

This reminds me of when I was 16. 
Heh, 16 year old me wouldn't believe it, but those really *were* better times.


----------



## Galileo

Laleh, Goliat


----------



## cak




----------



## herk

D;


----------



## seeking777




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want to find something else with guitar like at the beginning of this:






There's lots of similar stuff, probably in grungyish or altrock music. Stuff I've heard before, but can't think of anything right now. Ah it's bothering me, I feel like there's something I could be remembering or something.

IT SOUNDS A BIT LIKE THE OPENING NOTES OF ONE BY METALLICA I'VE GOT IT.

(This is what happens when I don't go to sleep at a reasonable time.)

Also I guess like me fumbling around with my guitar, and parts of a lot of songs... But yeah.






I couldn't sleep after the first time I saw this music video /true story.

4:33 am:


----------



## Ahskom




----------



## scooby




----------



## Persephone The Dread

moloko said:


> Oh man... As soon as I heard the first chords I thought right away of Metallica. Why wasn't I awake to save the day??  Life's unfair. Like the Tool and the weird bass guy.


I think most sane Europeans would be sleeping then tbh


----------



## sad vlad

If it wasn't obvious, melancholy has kicked in once again.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## HappyFac3




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Mr Bacon

This music is sex to my ears. Makes me feel like grabbing a vodka bottle and dance.

Just wait til it kicks in at 1:00, baby !








sad vlad said:


> If it wasn't obvious, melancholy has kicked in once again.


Melancholy seems to kick in really hard indeed :lol

Didn't imagine you were an Elfen Lied fan. It was the first anime I ever watched.


----------



## Mr Bacon

moloko said:


> Nice, I like it. Very deadmau5ish. And vodka _bottle_ huh? You don't settle for less.


Nah, Martinis & Metropolitans are for pussays :b

Go hard or go home!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Damn they deleted it. Walter ego ctrl + alt + del .. tune!


----------



## Violet Romantic




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is kind of baffling. I really like the guitar for some reason but the vocals are just pretty awful (in my opinion) and I kind of want to hear more angsty guitar stuff like that, I like how it gets really intense during the chorus. But again those vocals..... Why?

Speaking of guitar with vocals I'm not as fond of (though in this case the vocals are fine, just not quite what I'm looking for: )

dat intro/hook though:


----------



## catcharay

Rap. Because it makes me feel cool even though the lyrics are silly. Saturrdayy


----------



## EcoProg

If I only had a few songs to describe Trance, I think this would be one of them


----------



## persona non grata




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## scooby




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## SoyUnPerdedor




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## cocooned




----------



## truant

No YouTube link, unfort.

Dresses for Egypt by The Teacup Brigade

I can't find anything at all about the band.


----------



## Dre12

Epic!


----------



## Magnus




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Magnus




----------



## catcharay

The past 2 days I have been extremely cranky and grumpy. Now it's Friday, I feel like having a 2 person party. It's Friday. Yesssssss


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## scooby




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## CopadoMexicano

this music is like whoa:


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## losthismarbles




----------



## daywalkerdave




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Mr Bacon

Little electro gem I found. I dig that swag. The good sh*t kicks in at 00:30 8)


----------



## Wirt

most ive looked foreward to an album in a lonnnnnnnng time


----------



## Shameful




----------



## Wirt




----------



## herk




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## WeaselSoup

One of my all time favorite songs, most of you guys will be able to connect with it.


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor




----------



## dontwaitupforme

everybody loves beyonce.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Oh skeptical SAS. For shame.






For that, more beyonce.


----------



## C808

What im listening to now.


----------



## C808

I love this song with labrinth & emeli sande ..i love it.








AlwaysHappyRainbow said:


> What im listening to now.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Frozenvoice




----------



## feels




----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Colin Stetson is just one dude making lots of noise with a huge bass saxophone. He sounds like a full orchestra, though, and to watch him get so much sound(at the same time) from a single instrument is pretty epic


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Persephone The Dread

(Just realised how all over the place this playlist is lol...)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm not the only one who's bleeding
Before the past is done repeating
Gets underneath my skin
It won't die.

This time if I can't win, 
then I won't try to carry on
I'll play it satirical. 
Tonight won't be so long
I'll pray for a miracle.


----------



## cosmicslop

TheHaxanCloak said:


> Colin Stetson is just one dude making lots of noise with a huge bass saxophone. He sounds like a full orchestra, though, and to watch him get so much sound(at the same time) from a single instrument is pretty epic


I've slept on listening to his music each time he released a new album. Guess it's time to fix my mistake.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## coeur_brise

Oh Johnny, you never fail to make me happy when I'm down.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*Pentagram - Call The Man*






Album: Last Rites (2011)


----------



## EndlessBlu

Wow, a lot of MCR fans commenting hate this song lol


----------



## Therin




----------



## feels

This track has always reminded me of staying at my aunt's apartment when I was a kid while my mom was at work. It smelled good there and she'd make me yummy ham sandwiches and kool-aid while I watched that 1985 movie 'Legend'. Sometimes we'd go to the park. I miss that.


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Arbre




----------



## EndlessBlu

More people need to know about this guy


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Cam1




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Citrine




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## slinky92




----------



## feels

EndlessBlu said:


> More people need to know about this guy


This is fantastic. I'm gonna look into more of his stuff.


----------



## EndlessBlu

feels said:


> This is fantastic. I'm gonna look into more of his stuff.


If you haven't gotten the chance to look him up yet, his album RAMONA is available for free download on Bandcamp. I've fallen in love with it. I really hope he gets more attention.
http://exordiummusic.bandcamp.com/album/ramona


----------



## Leah92




----------



## estse




----------



## feels

EndlessBlu said:


> If you haven't gotten the chance to look him up yet, his album RAMONA is available for free download on Bandcamp. I've fallen in love with it. I really hope he gets more attention.
> http://exordiummusic.bandcamp.com/album/ramona


Got this downloaded and burned to a CD.  Thanks for posting this, man. This guy's really talented. 
I like to find good albums to listen to in my car since I have such a long commute most days. I usually listen to the same one repeatedly for weeks. I think this one's up next.


----------



## Elad




----------



## Scrub-Zero

So angry and calm at the same time.


----------



## monotonous




----------



## scooby

Here's a bit of nostalgia.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*The Hellraiser Soundtrack...*


----------



## cat001




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Searched for this for the chorus I heard a clip of:






I- what? Guess I get the 'who dat' reference now.

There we go:






That's kind of funky.

*looks at wikipedia* Witchhouse though?






Oh I guess I kind of hear the witchhouse vibe now.

...I'm not sure what pop music is doing anymore, but I guess that's a good thing. Even if I don't like it, I'd rather be confused.

Also Marina... Is that secretly you?


----------



## Wirt

i like listening to this song when im in a bad mood


----------



## feels




----------



## Citrine




----------



## herk




----------



## nataliej




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Citrine

^lol I was just listening to that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Citrine said:


> ^lol I was just listening to that.


haha :high5


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## helicopterbob

I am a fan of rap/hip-hop. IDK if you are going to like this underground style, I really hate the mainstream stuff haha.


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Starless Sneetch

I'm trying to calm down before an interview, so I turned to Nujabes!


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Compwear

Only a month and a half until they are in Sweden


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## nataliej




----------



## Shameful




----------



## catwizard




----------



## cosmicslop

@nataliej

+1 for Stars of the Lid. I don't think I've ever seen anyone post a link on here before.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## persona non grata

I really like this song


----------



## Thedood




----------



## uziq




----------



## scooby




----------



## SouthernTom




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## nataliej




----------



## scooby




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Elad




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## dansfeat




----------



## Marko3




----------



## karenw




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## nataliej




----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## dontwaitupforme

so good.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Citrine

...that video was so sad.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## the collector

Human Sadness - the voids


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is really so amazing:


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Love his album.


----------



## Ladysoul

This song makes me think of my cuzy who is in lock-up. No one visits him. Just hope he is doing alright


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## persona non grata

I love this video


----------



## MrBlack




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## nataliej




----------



## TenYears

*80s Flashback*


----------



## rikkie

Marigold by Nirvana


----------



## karenw




----------



## SouthernTom




----------



## hypegeist




----------



## peachypeach

I'm just hurt.


----------



## scooby




----------



## gloomy




----------



## blue2




----------



## feels




----------



## karenw




----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## Ellethwyn




----------



## Ellethwyn




----------



## Ladysoul




----------



## eveningbat

[/you tube]


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## nataliej




----------



## dontwaitupforme

seen these open at the band of skulls gig. too good!


----------



## karenw




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## nataliej




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## Fairykins




----------



## Shameful




----------



## Charmander

Don't judge, this is one of the only soundtracks that doesn't irritate me when I'm studying.


----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

xD


----------



## TheHaxanCloak




----------



## sonya99




----------



## AussiePea

Why has it taken me so long to appreciate Kate Bush? Seriously, this song blows my mind.


----------



## nataliej

moloko said:


>


Oh, this was lovely.


----------



## Therin




----------



## AceEmoKid

^ man man is ****ing awesome :high5


----------



## sonya99




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Ellethwyn




----------



## sonya99




----------



## JustThisGuy

Call me lame. Whatever. Something comforting about this song, despite the lyrics.


----------



## sonya99




----------



## scooby




----------



## TicklemeRingo

This, and it's _gorgeous_ darling!


----------



## herk




----------



## TicklemeRingo




----------



## believe hope faith




----------



## megsy00

Mindy McCready - Maybe He'll Notice Her Now:


----------



## megsy00

Really love this song:


----------



## Shameful




----------



## fungae69

death grips - no love


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Batcat




----------



## sonya99




----------



## feels




----------



## Marko3




----------



## sonya99




----------



## probably offline




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## eveningbat




----------



## feels




----------



## Mur

A special shout out to the guy who got me interested in Aphex Twin, you know who you are


----------



## sonya99




----------



## MCHB

Used to listen to this on my way to work the weekends at a Sawmill about an hour and a half out of Prince George back when I worked up that way. Good times!


----------



## borntodie19




----------



## shsp




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Perception




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## HilarityEnsues

This is actually one of the best albums by these guys... It was their reemergence from the Electronica sound into the World's last remaining rock n' roll power trio.


----------



## VictimEternal




----------



## Jago24

:clap


----------



## Jago24

Well, that's embarrassing...How can I edit? Haha


----------



## Batcat




----------



## sonya99




----------



## sonya99

Jago24 said:


> Well, that's embarrassing...How can I edit? Haha


Put "2MnH0bhh2fc" between


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## VictimEternal




----------



## moloko




----------



## scintilla

moloko said:


>


Niice :yes


----------



## moloko

VictimEternal said:


>


Was just listening to this last night. Good memories.



scintilla said:


> Niice :yes


Addicted for the night!


----------



## Elad

music of the highest quality this saturday night


----------



## Chiriko57




----------



## dontwaitupforme

still love this album


----------



## estse




----------



## sonya99




----------



## estse

For some reason, this:


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Wren611

Trying to relax. I have this playing when I'm asleep, or just need some background music while I'm doing other things.





 - Okay, the YT thing on here isn't working for me anymore. Damn it.


----------



## Mur




----------



## feels




----------



## Fairykins




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## sonya99




----------



## dandynamo




----------



## estse




----------



## truant




----------



## Mur




----------



## brothersport




----------



## estse




----------



## Dre12




----------



## Cam1




----------



## 7th.Streeter




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## TobeyJuarez

J Cole's new album.. :O like dammnnnnnn


----------



## estse




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Batcat

Bad movie, good soundtrack. You can always rely on Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Elad




----------



## JoeDoe87




----------



## fredbloggs02

My sister shared this music with me. To me it sounds tender, lonely; a sad, meandering strain - caught within the falling autumn spores; blooming change covering the world in evanescent beauty.


----------



## euphoria04

and suddenly, i'm reminded of why i adore strings in my music again


----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Mikko




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## ghoskin

https://folkadelphia.bandcamp.com/track/cheap-wine
This song is fracking brilliant


----------



## BlueDay




----------



## mixtape

Ive been hearing this song since it came out in 1978, long before CSI. Roger Daltry drops 2 F bombs in it and its never been bleeped out on the radio.


----------



## estse




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## BackToThePast

*sigh* ... :cig


----------



## CWe




----------



## scooby

I love this song. Loved it since the album it was on was released back in '95. Would listen to it on repeat a lot, easily my favourite from the album.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Mr Bacon

Insane remix!


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Fey




----------



## estse

American Heritage covering Girls Against Boys. Took me by surprise. I can't find a link to the cover, so here's the original:


----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Batcat

The best Christmas song.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Mlochail




----------



## catcharay

The lead singer is kind of a cutie lol


----------



## AussiePea

Wolfmother, tis good.


----------



## VictimEternal




----------



## ShatteredGlass

i only like the dance parts. the singing sucks, the lyrics are annoying, the piano is crap..

the bass thoughhh


----------



## eveningbat

I think I have seen that actor in some Latino soap opera.


----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## Mur




----------



## SouthWest




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## x Faceless x




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## VictimEternal

Probably another repost , but worth the repost


----------



## Arbre




----------



## VictimEternal




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Genos

i love these threads so much c:


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## pineapple2220




----------



## Innominate




----------



## tarkz

^ love that tune


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Marv1991




----------



## herk




----------



## Sofia Alves

Best song ever
10cc - I'm Not in Love


----------



## LolaViola




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## JustThisGuy

Oldey from high school.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## grapesatmidnight




----------



## feels




----------



## catcharay

Hmm how many cycles until I butcher this song


----------



## AussiePea

I'm in love with this song:


----------



## kalcifer




----------



## Fairykins




----------



## 0blank0

Love this song<3


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## catcharay

Some eyebrow raising lyrics, lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## TumblrAddict

Unfortunately, there isn't a YouTube video of this song because it's a demo.


__
https://soundcloud.com/metric-band%2Fthe-fatal-gift


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Fairykins




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## moonglum




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad

I still don't understand why it's ''Your Beautiful'' instead of ''You're Beautiful''.


----------



## sad vlad

I can relate.


----------



## sad vlad

I like this song. I think the lyrics are deeper than they seem.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad

About (a delusional) me.


----------



## sad vlad

Say goodbye...


----------



## sad vlad

Remember me...


----------



## sad vlad

No No No NO!


----------



## sad vlad

I'll comfort you my friend.


----------



## sad vlad

A bit of metal anyone? Exorcism.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad

I sing about you.


----------



## sad vlad

... and a positive ending.


----------



## SouthWest

...and before this I was listening to _When the Levee Breaks_.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## sad vlad

Yep.


----------



## sad vlad

Getting some energy out of these.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad

Sometimes it really seems to be blindness...and/or madness.


----------



## sad vlad

An amazing voice.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## altghost

Dont even CARE. This guy's voice is smoother than anything I've ever heard.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Chiriko57

One of my favourite songs.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Avesatani




----------



## hazel22




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## feels




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Whole album, riding out, pitch black.. Empty roads <3


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Savoskii




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CRAZYHeart

Dash Berlin feat. Roxanne Emery - Shelter (Photographer Remix)


----------



## Hilla




----------



## Kevin001

:sigh


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Chanelleninja




----------



## 0blank0

I've always been in love with Tim McGraw and i love his songs, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## feels




----------



## Wirt




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Elad




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## hazel22




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Pessoa




----------



## Blue Scout




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sad vlad

I like this song more and more.


----------



## estse

Actually, yes I am listening to this:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Therin




----------



## Genos




----------



## TenYears




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Batcat




----------



## rymo

I used to hate these guys, that song No One Knows sucked. But I like their new album a lot. Nothing revolutionary, but dark and very melodic.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## the collector




----------



## Kevin001

This song means so much to me.


----------



## sad vlad

Face the pain!


----------



## 0blank0

Tomorrow night is the night!

Omg I'm gonna cryyy


----------



## rymo




----------



## sliplikespace




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## pudding




----------



## ShatteredGlass

wow this is surprisingly great


----------



## Dilweedle

Gorillaz YT channel is uploading songs under Blur for some reason


----------



## dontwaitupforme

sliplikespace said:


>


I love Karen O's new work. Great song.


----------



## ThatGuy11200




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Spending some time on Youtube for possible tracks I've missed in 2014. I can't believe this song. Makes me want to dance. And I never dance.  10/10


----------



## sliplikespace




----------



## estse




----------



## sliplikespace




----------



## Wirt




----------



## sad vlad

Not what I am usually listening to but...


----------



## sad vlad

Me in general:









Me in one stupid masochist instance:


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Wow, been a while since I heared this song. Still love it.


----------



## feels




----------



## herk




----------



## losthismarbles




----------



## feels




----------



## Innominate




----------



## S a m

So I have a CD in my car that I made with a few songs to pick me up incase I'm ever having a s****y day and one of the songs I have on there cracks me up all the time. It's called Vans Song by The Suicide Machines


----------



## sad vlad

True story.:b


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Shizuma




----------



## 0blank0

Wizzzz


----------



## 0blank0

OK!


----------



## 0blank0

Yelawolf<3 him and eminem are the best rappers to me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Pessoa




----------



## AussiePea

So I couldn't wait when I heard the new Steven Wilson album had leaked (pre-ordered, so I don't feel so bad).

So umm, this might be the greatest thing my ears have ever heard, it's astounding, absolutely astounding.

Edit: No come on now...I can't. Ancestral....I can't.





 @Persephone The Dread


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AussiePea said:


> So I couldn't wait when I heard the new Steven Wilson album had leaked (pre-ordered, so I don't feel so bad).
> 
> So umm, this might be the greatest thing my ears have ever heard, it's astounding, absolutely astounding.
> 
> Edit: No come on now...I can't. Ancestral....I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Persephone The Dread


blocked in my country :'( I will be seeing him live in March though


----------



## persona non grata

I suppose I'm in a particular mood.


----------



## AussiePea

Persephone The Dread said:


> blocked in my country :'( I will be seeing him live in March though







And you lucky duck, hope he tours here this year.


----------



## Pessoa




----------



## dontwaitupforme

An ode to my bed. I really don't want to have to leave..


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001

Yeah, I'm a fan of The Voice


----------



## HenDoggy

^ She's very talented. I've never seen the voice lol


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Squirrelevant

The studio album version of this:


----------



## LolaViola

What you know bout Patrice


----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ShatteredGlass

the sonic series needs more cheesy rap songs but that likely ain't gonna happen

wah


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## feels




----------



## QuixoticMonkey




----------



## uziq

:^) :^) :^)


----------



## sparkplug74

Have some j-rock.


----------



## sad vlad

Describes how I am feeling.


----------



## persona non grata




----------



## ShatteredGlass

corny but awesome


----------



## LolaViola




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## ShatteredGlass

here. have some more sonic music.


----------



## herk




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ShatteredGlass

so i'm guessing that title (amy's toxic cave) is a vagina reference? haha


----------



## Magnus




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Infexxion

Just discovered Periphery. Love them.


----------



## Mur




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## reaffected

^ so dirty


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Genos




----------



## EndlessBlu

new Mountain Goats album is really good


----------



## dal user




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Genos

akira yamaoka >


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## AceEmoKid

oh my god i found my theme song


----------



## HenDoggy

DarrellLicht said:


>


This song is racist!

J/k, it was weirdly aweosme. I was disappointed they didn't actually speak Chinese though


----------



## uziq




----------



## DarrellLicht

HenDoggy said:


> This song is racist!
> 
> J/k, it was weirdly aweosme. I was disappointed they didn't actually speak Chinese though


 From a 50's/60's compilation folder. There are a couple hundred tunes on there I haven't gone through yet.










It was a different time indeed.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## sparkplug74

I can hardly wait for Nightwish's new album. :yes


----------



## eveningbat




----------



## joko




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## aGenericUsername




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Genos




----------



## Kevin001

Love this song.


----------



## Cam1

Can't wait for this album to come out.


----------



## Drusiya




----------



## IloveSephora




----------



## Seegan




----------



## uptownzz409




----------



## feels

I was jamming to this junk hard on my way to work. :b


----------



## catcharay




----------



## catcharay




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## HenDoggy

Lia of Wednesday said:


>


I love this! thank you


----------



## Pessoa




----------



## Don Aman




----------



## Genos




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## MCHB




----------



## uziq




----------



## feels

Nostalgia


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Genos

~


----------



## eveningbat




----------



## typemismatch




----------



## typemismatch




----------



## herk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Seegan




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Seegan




----------



## Genos




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## vienuma




----------



## LoneWolf14




----------



## estse




----------



## fossil

nirvana-'where did u sleep last night'


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## MCHB




----------



## ShatteredGlass

save for kanye west this song is pretty good


----------



## Seegan




----------



## Genos




----------



## MCHB




----------



## fossil

jeff buckley-everybody here wants you


----------



## feels




----------



## Genos




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Drusiya




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Zack

I'm blue today. I have a blue house with a blue window. I'm a geek, I'm a diamond...


----------



## uziq




----------



## estse




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## estse




----------



## inerameia




----------



## Dilweedle

This song is great with headphones


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## NO FRIEND

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUj5dSJ5KVo


----------



## NO FRIEND




----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## inerameia




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## jennyyyxo




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Genos




----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## Dilweedle

not music but meh


----------



## inerameia




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## inerameia

Psychedelic


----------



## cj66




----------



## cj66




----------



## its anobrain

www.youtube.com/watch?v=P49qiSnA_nw


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Dilweedle

My favorite song


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Genos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## HenDoggy

NEW CRYSTAL CASTLES SONG!!


----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## vienuma




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## moloko




----------



## Genos

:rain


----------



## MCHB




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## twitchy666

anyone like music with voice?

why using SAS?


----------



## jennyyyxo




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Dilweedle

Stylo remix at the end is pretty sweet


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## moloko




----------



## AllieG

Alt J- Matilda

Just found about this band not long ago and hope to see them in concert in September.


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Famous

Dave Weckl - Master Plan
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_RHRrzie63Tuetygh7qJlBVH8hKMhqpc


----------



## uziq




----------



## ShatteredGlass

good typing song imo.


----------



## Owl-99




----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## Genos

this song makes me want to die peacefully in my sleep


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## scooby

Been listening to it on repeat while studying.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Spitting in 5 minutes what I've been trying to put into words for most of my life.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## TicklemeRingo




----------



## goku23




----------



## feels




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Don Aman




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## uziq




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Memories...


----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Out of the Ashes

For Bobby


----------



## Genos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Drunky




----------



## Genos




----------



## slowlyimproving

I love this song!


----------



## Xisha




----------



## uziq




----------



## Miranda The Panda




----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Saleemaslam




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## uziq




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Xisha




----------



## Wylini




----------



## moloko




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## TenYears




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## cheri112




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Genos




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## ElectricBlueViolet




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Counting Crows - Colorblind


----------



## Genos




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## Genos




----------



## sparkplug74

I've been into Celtic/new age music a lot lately.


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## fotschi

Touka said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm-MpLGfogA


Great album, amazingly well made and the cover makes my graphic design sense tingle.



zashiki warashi said:


> ("Spiral" - Nujabes)
> 
> I fell asleep listening to this song on repeat last night.
> And it all melts away...


I love nujabes! RIP ;-; Feather is probably my favorite song of his, spiral is top-tier too though.



sparkplug74 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCjxZHGHL4Y
> 
> I've been into Celtic/new age music a lot lately.


Them Celtic folk music vibes are one of my weaknesses... too good


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


> This...was very pleasing to listen to. Thanks for introducing me.


Yay someone else likes it! Shame they broke up after only one album though



zashiki warashi said:


> ;_; If I listen to Luv(sic) pt.5, I just can't stop the tears from coming.


Yeah same, Shing02 and Nujabes go together way too good.


----------



## Genos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Don Aman




----------



## GenoWhirl




----------



## Wirt




----------



## HenDoggy

Don Aman said:


>


Damnn, I thought this was a new song. Halifaxa was good though. I need new material from her already...
That girl's song was pretty dope even though it was more poppy then her usually stuff.


----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## Don Aman

HenDoggy said:


> Damnn, I thought this was a new song. Halifaxa was good though. I need new material from her already...
> That girl's song was pretty dope even though it was more poppy then her usually stuff.


She did release a video for a new track on the album she just recorded and decided not to release. It's a shame we may never hear the whole album as it's a really strong track and if it's representative of the rest of the album I'd probably love it...






I did enjoy "Entropy", more than the last collaboration, "Go." She usually seems to defer to whoever she's working with when collaborating. Not sure if you've ever heard it but I always enjoyed her previous collaboration with Blood Diamonds, "Phone Sex." It's totally different than anything else she's done but still catchy, in an overtly pop manner...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

ke$ha mu$t be p/$a $$y if $he ha$ a $ instead of an s


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## fossil

the video is a bit weird but i think the song is great


----------



## uziq




----------



## Genos




----------



## slowlyimproving




----------



## slowlyimproving




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## uziq




----------



## slowlyimproving

So sexy!


----------



## slowlyimproving

It doesn't get any better.......


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Xisha




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Genos




----------



## Elad




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Such a talented, beautiful woman...


----------



## tea111red

yep... i am really bored, lolol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Dre12

@AussiePea

Have you heard this album? Instrumental Prog Rock, great if you are into Prog and rock guitar.


----------



## moloko




----------



## GenoWhirl




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Genos

this is my theme song


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## tidbit




----------



## LookOutTheWindow




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Don Aman

Not in a great mood right now...


----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## iCod




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## moloko

No ragrets


----------



## Bonfiya




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## feels

That bass lordy jesus


----------



## slowlyimproving

Feel it!


----------



## slowlyimproving




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Azazello

I recently discovered Firewater, so enjoying this atm...


----------



## moloko




----------



## Genos




----------



## ladyscuttle




----------



## ladyscuttle

iCod said:


>


Oh my gaaaashh. I really love this whole album. I didn't know of anyone else who listened to them, even back in the day. :grin2:


----------



## iCod

ladyscuttle said:


> Oh my gaaaashh. I really love this whole album. I didn't know of anyone else who listened to them, even back in the day. :grin2:


Oh yeah, totally. Acceptance is the *****!

*Too bad they're so underrated.


----------



## LoneWolf96




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Coldplay - Paradise: 



#estonia


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Passenger - Let Her Go [Official Video]: 



#ladyliberty


----------



## Out of the Ashes

David Guetta - She Wolf (Falling To Pieces) ft. S?: 



#ca


----------



## moloko




----------



## slowlyimproving




----------



## slowlyimproving




----------



## Virmiculite




----------



## tidbit




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Prince Royce - Stuck On a Feeling ft. Snoop Dogg: 



#danie


----------



## Out of the Ashes

David Guetta - Titanium ft. Sia (Official Video): 



#fuilikeit


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Swedish House Mafia - Don't You Worry Child ft. J?: 



#pk


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Fun.: We Are Young ft. Janelle Monáe [OFFICIAL VI?: 



#hashtag


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Out of the Ashes

M.I.A. - Paper Planes: 



#win


----------



## Out of the Ashes

KiD CUDi- THE PRAYER:


----------



## Genos




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Genos




----------



## HenDoggy

dirty projectors - gun has no trigger


----------



## HenDoggy

IveGotToast said:


>


this is good stuff.


----------



## pantonals

Touka said:


>


this is beautiful


----------



## Yuno Gasai




----------



## Genos

sorry but this song is so relevant to my life right now


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## MetalheadFurry

I absolutely love this album. It is the most beautiful piece of music I have ever heard. No matter the mood, I always can enjoy it like I listened to it for the first time. I remember finding this during the beginning of the year and I have listened to it at least 20-50 times now, I love it so much


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## sad vlad

SamanthaStrange said:


> I forgot about this song, and it so perfectly fits my mood right now.


It fits my mood too.:serious:


----------



## arja




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Coldplay - Lost!:


----------



## Dexdere




----------



## tasteslikesunlight




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train:


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - I Won't Back Do&#8230;:


----------



## Yuno Gasai




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Live selling the drama - Official video:


----------



## Out of the Ashes

R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video):


----------



## Marko3




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Oasis - Wonderwall - Official Video:


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Genos




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Stevie Nicks Landslide Lyrics:


----------



## Don Aman




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## fossil




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## Virmiculite




----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## arja




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Estillum




----------



## feels

I wish everyday felt like this song


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Imagine Dragons - Demons (Official):


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Eminem - When I'm Gone:


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Linkin Park - Leave Out All The Rest (Official Vi&#8230;:


----------



## indielife




----------



## stuckinarut




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## drown




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## scooby

Damn straight.


----------



## AussiePea

So good.


----------



## scooby

Just a couple songs I heard today on the radio that I liked.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

(Fake) Neuromancer movie trailer: 




Why is this not real???


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## indielife




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## indielife




----------



## TenYears




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Bad Meets Evil


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Does Remind Me


----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## legallyalone

The strangers we've become
These whereabouts unknown
Please know you can come home
It's alright
I long for the moment
Our silence is broken
It's alright
It's alright now
'Cause all is forgiven
If you could just listen
It's alright
It's alright.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## legallyalone

Come in, out of the cold
Forget all that you know
Because there's always been room
By the fire for you, oh
Come in, out of the cold

Will you believe them?
Is this an over-reaching arm?
Or is this compassion?
Is this a handout undeserved
Or a just reparation?
And like a single domino
That falls while the rest stay vertical
We're fed these empty fairy tales
And I'm through believing






Read, You
Like a polygraph
Not, One
Single bone in your back
Own, Up
To how you let us down

As their castles crumble slowly
We watch them fall
The crown slips from heads unworthy
As we gain control


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

Currently this; I have my music library on shuffle. It's okay.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Feed your head


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Jimi


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Show Me How To Live


----------



## indielife




----------



## Beast And The Harlot




----------



## Out of the Ashes

High




You're Beautiful




Wise Men




Goodbye My Lover




Ok, everything by James Blunt...


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Written one year short of two decades ago and he predicted the current tech-obsessed world so well...


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Beast And The Harlot




----------



## indielife

Beast And The Harlot said:


> [/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> [/YOUTUBE]


You only need the last part; like this:

[ youtube ] KVwGeY1E2UU [ / youtube ]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wirt




----------



## indielife




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## indielife

:nw


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Out of the Ashes

This sounds a lot like what I suddenly understand when I have a NDE .


----------



## indielife




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Beast And The Harlot




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Mr Blunt's Latest


----------



## Yuuko




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

This guy loves abusing sidechain compression but I'm digging it in this song.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Shakin' like a dog ****tin' razorblades


----------



## Batcat

Just watched the whole set on iplayer, I really like how they performed this song


----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

80's and 90's music radio  : http://www.magicfm.ro/live/


----------



## Beast And The Harlot




----------



## S a m




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## kesker

zonebox said:


> Here is what I am listening to right now, for those following this thread


I saw the Deal sisters in SF in 2013. Got to stand on the rail at the Fillmore. It was heaven.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## zonebox

kesker said:


> I saw the Deal sisters in SF in 2013. Got to stand on the rail at the Fillmore. It was heaven.


That must have been awesome, I've never seen them in person but I do like the music


----------



## feels




----------



## Wirt

feels said:


>


i like it. think i need to branch out in my no lyrics music i can use while working


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Courtesy Lone Hermit Entertainment:

CHL - Nutbar Factor 6 (Mobbin) Feat Thanatos:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## S a m

I've recently started listening to this guy and I really wish he had more songs out.


----------



## DJAshton




----------



## Out of the Ashes

S a m said:


> I've recently started listening to this guy and I really wish he had more songs out.


Who is it? I can't see that type of YouTube video on Talpatalk and have viglinks disabled so can't click on it.


----------



## S a m

Out of the Ashes said:


> Who is it? I can't see that type of YouTube video on Talpatalk and have viglinks disabled so can't click on it.


The song is called Nothing At All by Day Wave


----------



## Out of the Ashes

S a m said:


> The song is called Nothing At All by Day Wave


Thanks, cool song.


----------



## S a m

Out of the Ashes said:


> Thanks, cool song.


No problem. I'm glad you like it


----------



## feels




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Young Fathers - LOW:


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Baldy Nohairs




----------



## indielife




----------



## feels




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## indielife




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Young Fathers - SHAME:


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Out of the Ashes

The Smashing Pumpkins - Ava Adore:


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Jane's Addiction- "Jane Says" OFFICIAL VIDEO: 



Why do I love Jane?


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

feels said:


>


*eargasms* Love this song


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Guilty pleasure. Video is straight up hipster trash but I can't keep my eyes off it. It would probably make a ton more sense if I were doped up or something.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Genos




----------



## Angeli19

http://https://youtu.be/YcsYSJwewWk


----------



## DJAshton




----------



## Ladysoul

One of ma favit songs has been remixed, "original" though much better.


----------



## S a m




----------



## Cmasch

S a m said:


>


I thought this sounded familiar, then I remembered I heard this guy during a gaming tournament stream awhile back  not bad.


----------



## S a m

Cmasch said:


> I thought this sounded familiar, then I remembered I heard this guy during a gaming tournament stream awhile back  not bad.


This guy? During a gaming tournament stream? What?! Haha my mind is almost going to explode. That's actually really cool. Why was he on there for? What was the gaming tournament?


----------



## Cmasch

S a m said:


> This guy? During a gaming tournament stream? What?! Haha my mind is almost going to explode. That's actually really cool. Why was he on there for? What was the gaming tournament?


Haha yeah, well he wasn't technically there. I think it was an ESEA Counter-Strike match and between maps they were playing music. Everyone in chat was going nuts over it because they usually just play electronic music. I felt left out everyone was spamming ATMOSPHERE in chat and I didn't know who he was lol.


----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## acidicwithpanic




----------



## S a m

Cmasch said:


> Haha yeah, well he wasn't technically there. I think it was an ESEA Counter-Strike match and between maps they were playing music. Everyone in chat was going nuts over it because they usually just play electronic music. I felt left out everyone was spamming ATMOSPHERE in chat and I didn't know who he was lol.


Hahah oh man that's cool. That would've been cool to watch. Well, at least now you can't feel left out anymore since now you know who Atmosphere is.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## uziq




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Daft Punk - Indo Silver Club


----------



## feels




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## rlo1995




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Azealia Banks - Idle Delilah


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## S a m

I've really been liking this album


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Vuldoc

**** yeah 80s style synth music


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Lone - Lying in the Reeds


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

N.E.R.D. - She Wants to Move

That bridge gives me life


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Blue2015




----------



## S a m




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Genos




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## S a m




----------



## rmb1990

On repeat, Elliott Smith - Pitseleh:


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Crystalline




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## alienjunkie




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Genos

me


----------



## Mikko




----------



## moloko




----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Kevin001

I listen to this song too damn much....


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Counting Crows - Mr. Jones (Live At Borgata Event&#8230;:


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Andras96




----------



## Andras96




----------



## uziq




----------



## Genos




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CWe

Just heard it today..... FIYAHH!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## dontwaitupforme

To a tee..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kesker




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Nirvana - You Know You're Right:


----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

That switch up from hip-hop to salsa revives my body, mind and soul. Every time. Such a versatile artist.


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## indiscipline

Crystalline said:


>


I love this song. :>

---


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Depressed94




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Eminem - No Love (Explicit Version) ft. Lil Wayne:


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Fav heroin songs:

Lou Reed - Perfect Day: 





Elliott Smith - Needle In The Hay


----------



## undertakerfreak1127

Sin make me strong.


----------



## karenw




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Helps me remember my place...

Imagine Dragons - Demons (Official): 




johnny cash - hurt (lyrics):


----------



## Neph Petrichor




----------



## Out of the Ashes

To the truly beautiful hearts out there in the streets... You're too good for this world.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Timbaland - Apologize ft. OneRepublic:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ahhhh, so glad that I can see these guys locally whenever..


----------



## wallenstein




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## karenw




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Out of the Ashes

The Hanging Tree - Peter Hollens:


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Bob Dylan - Hurricane:


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Childhood Theme Song: 



Psychopath? Probably...


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Beat the Devil's Ta&#8230;:


----------



## Rupert Giles

:smile2:​


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## moloko




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Normally I would prefer to tune him out, but this one is actually kind of haunting.
Kanye West - Welcome To Heartbreak ft. Kid Cudi:


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Dropkick Murphys - "Rose Tattoo" (Video): 




Arrr


----------



## persona non grata

I feel like I've posted something from Abbey Road into this thread before. Thankfully, even if it was this, nobody would notice anyway.






Sometimes I like the Aerosmith version better, but sometimes I think I'm crazy for ever having thought that.






Edit:

Oh hey, this is a thing? YouTube just autoplayed it. I don't want to like this one but I do.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Eminem - Kings Never Die (Audio) ft. Gwen Stefani:


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## AllieG

Radical Face- Welcome Home

Err still don't know how to post videos on here so here is a link.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## acidicwithpanic




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Sage Francis - "The Best Of Times":


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SandWshooter




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Perfect song for the way I'm feeling at the moment.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SandWshooter




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## quesara

So soothing.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Out of the Ashes

**** done changed.

Eminem - Sing For The Moment (Uncensored) HD:


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Fairy Tail - Talk Dirty To Me AMV:


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## CWe

*ASAP Rocky - LSD*


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## tea111red

the music is cool.


----------



## Troy

Crazy bitcc by buck cherry. can't post links yet.


----------



## Innominate




----------



## indiscipline

(I've been obsessed with this soundtrack for days)


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Bruno Mars - Grenade [OFFICIAL VIDEO]:


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Watchmen: The Beginning Is The End:


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Harvey Danger - Flagpole Sitta [1997] - I'm Not S&#8230;: 



Classic


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Andras96




----------



## mattmc

_And I'll survive, paranoid_


----------



## quesara




----------



## TimeCruiser




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

robyn-dancing on my own


----------



## Lohikaarme

This game's soundtrack is just too good.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SENNA

GZA


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## acidicwithpanic

Fave drummer


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Andras96




----------



## quesara

Hear silence choking you, listen to the world
Run away speaking true, break down in the cold

Hear silence choking you, listen to the world
Run away speaking true, break down in the cold

Hear silence choking you, listen to the world
Run away speaking true, break down in the cold


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Out of the Ashes

And watching, but technically listening too...

The Last Witch Hunter Official Trailer #1 (2015) - Vin Diesel, Michael Caine Fantasy Action Movie HD


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## cat001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## herk




----------



## herk




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## cat001




----------



## Out of the Ashes

Gold Teeth (feat. Flux Pavilion):


----------



## lethe1864

Sunday Candy


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## andbreathme




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Ignopius

Thought this song was fitting for the occasion. 19 hell yeahz!!!!


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Kevin001

I love this song


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

Ignopius said:


> Thought this song was fitting for the occasion. 19 hell yeahz!!!!


happy birthday man!


----------



## Out of the Ashes

dan le sac Vs Scroobius Pip - You Will See Me:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ignopius




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Moon Rabbit




----------



## acidicwithpanic

Moon Rabbit said:


>


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## herk




----------



## Wirt




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Moon Rabbit




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## kesker




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

That Quagmire sample kills me


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Six fingers!


----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SandWshooter




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## euphoria04

bah gawd new Deerhunter in October


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## desartamiu




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Ben12




----------



## HenDoggy

euphoria04 said:


> bah gawd new Deerhunter in October


i had this on repeat the whole day, can't wait for the new album to drop. this year has been insane! octobers gonna be insane!


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Out of the Ashes

JUST A LIL BIT


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Sexy af


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Blank


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

My theme song


----------



## mattmc




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I may or may not have cried when I first saw this in theaters.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## EchoIX

http://www.startalkradio.net/show/startalk-live-sociology-and-the-human-condition/

It's a podcast with Neil Degrasse Tyson-san (teehee)


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Out of the Ashes

EchoIX said:


> http://www.startalkradio.net/show/startalk-live-sociology-and-the-human-condition/
> 
> It's a podcast with Neil Degrasse Tyson-san (teehee)


This is good. I've been listening to it today.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## quesara




----------



## quesara

Vuldoc said:


>


Love this song


----------



## Batcat




----------



## EchoIX

Out of the Ashes said:


> This is good. I've been listening to it today.


Glad you like it. ^_^


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Andras96




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels




----------



## quesara




----------



## TheWildeOne

Vuldoc said:


>


God, I love Mogwai so much.

As for me,


----------



## reaffected




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## andbreathme




----------



## feels

This song always makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## euphoria04

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red




----------



## AussiePea

tea111red said:


> Tunes


----------



## Aeiou

Laika (✝1957)


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Irishlioness

this video/song just made me insanely sad & happy


----------



## Moon Rabbit




----------



## estse

Deradoorian just released her first LP. Hopefully I'll enjoy it, and I'm excited since I loved her first release (ep) back in 2009. Only have listened to this promo video so far:


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## HenDoggy

estse said:


> Deradoorian just released her first LP. Hopefully I'll enjoy it, and I'm excited since I loved her first release (ep) back in 2009. Only have listened to this promo video so far:


i really enjoyed that album, it was soo weird but addicting.






i love this song!


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Xisha




----------



## Amphoteric

Found something new (old) to listen to!


----------



## Chasingclouds

Funnily enough, I was browsing another forum for funny videos and came across this, this is the only thing I can think of that I actually listened to. It's pretty good lol:


----------



## estse

I've been researching some avant-garde guitarists and think Dekek Bailey may be the most important guitarist of the latter 20th century. And finally listened to the band AMM. Oh, found this below live clip of Timothy Dahl with Shahzad Ismaily (who I knew of from Ceramic Dog, and I guess he's also the drummer in 2 Foot Yard according to my roommate) and am in love with what's happening (sound quality gets bad, but...):


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Andras96




----------



## feels




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## Jermster91




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## dune87




----------



## mattmc

_Even if I say
It'll be alright
Still I hear you say
You want to end your life
Now and again we try
To just stay alive
Maybe we'll turn it all around
'Cause it's not too late
It's never too late_


----------



## MCHB

LOL!


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Jermster91




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## My Hearse

Nile - Natural Liberation of Fear Through the Ritual Deception of Death.


----------



## Mur




----------



## Telliblah




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## mattmc

_Please, remember me, my misery,
And how it lost me all I wanted_


----------



## fJ27n941G76E8

zonebox said:


> Or suffer disapproval! Just toss a youtube video of it, if one is available. I need to broaden my tastes here. If you are not listening to anything, that is cool just send out a link of something you like.


Why are you trying to broaden your tastes? Well, do you like jazz/fusion? Try


----------



## 629753




----------



## DiscardYourFear




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## wolfbreed




----------



## gheck




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## meandernorth




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## thet33g




----------



## catcharay




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## indielife




----------



## meepie




----------



## cat001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## NuthinSimple




----------



## Juan Jose

SamanthaStrange said:


>


The into was funny lol


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## indielife




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## indielife




----------



## uziq




----------



## tea111red

This song is still good...to me.


----------



## indielife




----------



## Dark Jewel

[


----------



## gumballhead




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Cyan22




----------



## herk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Cmasch

Recently discovered Electro Swing genre.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## McFly




----------



## tea111red

Bad Company is good.


----------



## indielife




----------



## herk

D;


----------



## jennyyyxo




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Maverick34




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## yurt




----------



## yurt




----------



## slowlyimproving




----------



## uziq




----------



## tea111red

I'm listening to my guilty pleasure, hair metal... lol.


----------



## JahovaRaptor




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## uziq




----------



## Mur




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## DarrellLicht

This snooze of an album.. It's okay background tunes I guess..


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## dune87




----------



## dune87




----------



## ShatteredGlass

"i'll make your last living moments.."
"absolutely beautiful!"

for some reason this track is slightly slower in the game than in the official soundtrack. not sure which version i like better tbh.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SilentStrike




----------



## Cyan22




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1084165713-post777.html


----------



## Arcases

Turn out 
the lights

nothing's fair in love and war
it's too late 
to lie 

your end 
my life
your ***
my wife

there's no wrong
alright


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## zonebox

Yer Blues said:


>


Nice one dude, glad to see you back here. I hope everything is going along good.


----------



## Arcases

pretty depressive , but still good eventhough the director was not all-american


----------



## mastercowboy




----------



## Arcases

this too , although i don't quite remember where in matrix this was played


----------



## yurt

Arcases said:


> pretty depressive , but still good eventhough the director was not all-american


nice love that song


----------



## yurt

*7 years old*


----------



## Arcases

yurt said:


> nice love that song


thanks mate , this one's classic too


----------



## yurt

Arcases said:


> thanks mate , this one's classic too


yep, all these songs you posted I have stored under a playlist called EPIC X)


----------



## Arcases




----------



## Arcases

yurt said:


> yep, all these songs you posted I have stored under a playlist called EPIC X)


that's cool , can you please link me to your playlist so i get a chance to listen to them sometime maybe ?


----------



## Arcases

this is good music too , specially the 3rd part


----------



## yurt

Arcases said:


> that's cool , can you please link me to your playlist so i get a chance to listen to them sometime maybe ?


I put all my playlist private. I'm sorry :3


----------



## dachickmagnet

__
https://soundcloud.com/remedy97%2Fc-a-r-o-l-i-n-e


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## estse




----------



## Rex87

You got me lifted, shifted, higher than the ceiling, and ooh wee is the ultimate feeling...

They played that song on the radio as I was driving tonight.... and I was like damn! I know they didn't go there. Great song! Probably was in high school when this song came out. Pretty good song! Jam to it and sing it to your love!


----------



## GirlafraidAndy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## estse

This band was so gloriously years ahead of their time:


----------



## feels




----------



## Mur




----------



## ShatteredGlass

more undertale i know don't judge me


----------



## gheck




----------



## smeeble

a bunch of kids whispering in class


----------



## smeeble

smeeble said:


> a bunch of kids whispering in class


Oh god wrong thread, ABORT ABORT


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001

Is there anything better than being in the country?


----------



## ksevile

You just cannot get better lead vocals in bluegrass than Roy Lee Centers. Best bluegrass vocalist of all time. Anyone else a fan?


----------



## Magnus




----------



## starryeyed1




----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

Kind of going through a country phase... lol dont kill me.>


----------



## Kevin001

StrongerthanYesterday said:


> Kind of going through a country phase... lol dont kill me.>


I love that song .


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

Kevin001 said:


> I love that song .


Yeah! It's a good feelsy song 

P.S. I kinda creeped on your last couple of posts now. 
Sam Hunt- Make you miss me just listened to that too lol
:clap


----------



## Kevin001

StrongerthanYesterday said:


> Yeah! It's a good feelsy song
> 
> P.S. I kinda creeped on your last couple of posts now.
> Sam Hunt- Make you miss me just listened to that too lol
> :clap


Yep, I like his music as well. Speakers might be my favorite song of his :yes.


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

Kevin001 said:


> Yep, I like his music as well. Speakers might be my favorite song of his :yes.


omg yes haha that is my favorite too. I like the acoustic version of it as well! There is a whole acoustic album of the songs on spotify. 
Too funny.

Of course I'm a sap for Take Your Time too.


----------



## Kevin001

StrongerthanYesterday said:


> omg yes haha that is my favorite too. I like the acoustic version of it as well! There is a whole acoustic album of the songs on spotify.
> Too funny.
> 
> Of course I'm a sap for Take Your Time too.


Yes, love it . I'm glad I'm not the only one that likes country music.


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

Kevin001 said:


> Yes, love it . I'm glad I'm not the only one that likes country music.


yeah same! Was scared I was the only one lol


----------



## ksevile

If someone uploads a video of you singing like this guy, that would be amazing. I try to imitate his voice but I just can't. Very beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*This eipc... thing.*


----------



## user2017




----------



## Mur




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## SplendidBob




----------



## andretti

I just do my dance and cuff my pants
And twist my fingaz with my hands


----------



## TenYears




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## feels




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Mur




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 17mosorio

-




-




-


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mur




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Kevin001

I love this song so much.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## MCHB




----------



## zonebox




----------



## Yer Blues

^ brother used to listen to that one all the time.


----------



## Maverick34




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Blue2015




----------



## RockmanJL9981

im listening to myself take a sh!t thought i heard an a flat in their somewhere


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## naes

Wow everyone's taste here is so...different... Anyways I'm not actually currently listening to it atm but I feel like linking a John Petrucci song on this thread sooo...






Enjoy epic irish sounding electric guitar. Your welcome.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mark Clarke

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## herk




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## zonebox

We'll make great pets


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## zonebox




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## foe

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## zonebox




----------



## Mur




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## tea111red

yup.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Hikin

Before some poor, easily offended soul jumps me, I'm not a satanist and neither are the guys from Ghost. That would've made them even cooler anyway.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## herk




----------



## feels




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Blue2015

Ludovico Einaudi - In a Time Lapse (Full Album)


----------



## King Yoku




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## LERZZZ

*Small Black- Boys Life*


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## HenDoggy

New pj Harvey album


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Wirt

randomly found good stuff clicking random youtube vids


----------



## Kevin001

^^ that is really good.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

second best song on the album


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## supes




----------



## supes




----------



## Galactic

My jam at the moment


----------



## feels




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox

To Noel, my friend who slipped away from life.. leaving two children, and a host of dreams.. may you rest in peace my friend.


----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## lonerroom

zonebox said:


> Or suffer disapproval! Just toss a youtube video of it, if one is available. I need to broaden my tastes here. If you are not listening to anything, that is cool just send out a link of something you like.







I'm sick of being nice to everyone only for them to ignore me.. Everyone is an a s s h o l e.


----------



## zonebox

lonerroom said:


> I'm sick of being nice to everyone only for them to ignore me.. Everyone is an a s s h o l e.


I'm sorry ya feel that way, but really ignoring you is not being an *** hole. When the go right for the throat, when they sink their teeth right in to your neck, and try to take everything from ya, you know they are really taking it personal. How I wish most people just ignored me dude. People are always taking it to the next level, not just ignoring me, going that much further, and trying to hurt me.

Anyway, here is a video you may appreciate, kind of like being ignored yet being forced into something you don't want.






I liked your video btw


----------



## lonerroom

zonebox said:


> I'm sorry ya feel that way, but really ignoring you is not being an *** hole. When the go right for the throat, when they sink their teeth right in to your neck, and try to take everything from ya, you know they are really taking it personal. How I wish most people just ignored me dude. People are always taking it to the next level, not just ignoring me, going that much further, and trying to hurt me.
> 
> Anyway, here is a video you may appreciate, kind of like being ignored yet being forced into something you don't want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked your video btw


Its not just ignoring, first they pretend they like me, then they discard me after they got what they wanted. Others are just plain cruel. Ignoring is just one of many things people do. I hate it when someone acts like I am their best friend one day then the very next day they completely ignore me like they don't even know me. That is the ignoring I meant too. I am going to get a German Sheperd and completely forget what human friendship means.


----------



## zonebox

lonerroom said:


> Its not just ignoring, first they pretend they like me, then they discard me after they got what they wanted. Others are just plain cruel. Ignoring is just one of many things people do. I hate it when someone acts like I am their best friend one day then the very next day they completely ignore me like they don't even know me. That is the ignoring I meant too. I am going to get a German Sheperd and completely forget what human friendship means.


Dogs are amazing, they can be a real pita at times, but you can be sure that you will always have someone there wanting something .


----------



## lonerroom

zonebox said:


> Dogs are amazing, they can be a real pita at times, but you can be sure that you will always have someone there wanting something .


Dogs want to be fed, and loved, and unlike humans, dogs are grateful and loving and know how to be a true friend.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Perhaps too repetitive and insipid sweet for most, but this film score moves me. Sound somehow gives birth to form.


----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Mur




----------



## The Punisher




----------



## Don Aman




----------



## uziq




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*Warning: Graphic content*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This is precisely why Sweden produces the best metal. That solo at the end is the icing on the cake to an otherwise magical number. Damn I wish I could sing like Akerfeldt.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## pied vert

this scene warmed my heart, and it's a beautiful rendition too


----------



## cosmicslop

reminds me of 90's britpop


----------



## KelsKels




----------



## uziq




----------



## AllTheSame

One of my favorite songs now. (from a band I've always loved).


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## feels




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## HenDoggy

feels said:


>


Oh this is one of their new songs. so dope.






Look like she alter the ending in this version, so sweet.


----------



## Friendonkey

Lowkey the greatest metal song of all time


----------



## coeur_brise

Just now getting into Lorde:






Her music is soothing. Very teenager-like topics, of course she wrote it when she was 17. "You buy me orange juice" ahhh the simple life of a teen.


----------



## coeur_brise

Just now getting into Lorde:






Her music is soothing. "You buy me orange juice" Very teenager-like topics, of course she wrote it when she was 17. ahhh the simple life of a teen.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Evo1114

This week was a Courtney Barnett week. All her stuff on repeat this week.


----------



## Yuuko




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ericj




----------



## contact




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## ShatteredGlass

!!!!!! best song !!! i've recently thought of this song and have been wanting to listen to it again but i've been unable to remember its title or the artist name.. i was looking up nightcore songs and saw "tune up" in the related videos list and i was like !!!!!!!!! that's the one!!!!!


----------



## Genos




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## OohSexyLady




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## user2017

First song of Sabaton's new album, I love it. Can't wait for the release in August


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## Xenagos

Talvisota said:


> First song of Sabaton's new album, I love it. Can't wait for the release in August


That's some good sh*t.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## puffysnow




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## shy pt




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## AnxiousGuy9




----------



## Mur




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

This (NSFW): 




Apologies for swearing in the video.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Mur




----------



## masterof




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## RobinTurnaround

zonebox said:


> Or suffer disapproval! Just toss a youtube video of it, if one is available. I need to broaden my tastes here. If you are not listening to anything, that is cool just send out a link of something you like.


This is a video that I discovered years ago when I was quite a huge Beyblade fan. Rediscovered it now and realized how much I love the song. Here you go:


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## greentea33

I love that song. Heres another version:


----------



## myself0500

Genesis - We cant Dance album my favorite all time album






My second favorite album


----------



## Amphoteric

Holy Eurodance!


----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## a degree of freedom

Amphoteric said:


> Holy Eurodance!
























:banana


----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Winds




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## everlong




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Innocent James




----------



## Paul




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Johnny Cash - You Are My Sunshine*


----------



## kesker




----------



## Innocent James




----------



## Nunuc

Utada Hikaru - Goodbye Happiness


----------



## Red October




----------



## Nunuc

I still love this one :cry


----------



## In The Shade




----------



## harrison

Great clip too.


----------



## May19

God I love this song so much


----------



## Innocent James




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Innocent James

Lil Wyno - See Wut Hap'nd


----------



## Kross




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Innocent James




----------



## harrison




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Tori Amos - 1,000 Oceans*


----------



## ScorchedEarth

You nutshack!


----------



## sabbath9

Happy Equinox !






Also listening to Chicago's Progressive Talk at the same time

www.wcpt820.com


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy

In The Shade said:


>


I love this cover


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Schmetterling

I'm a big fan of Suvi Teräsniska, a finnish singer.

This song _"Täydellinen elämä"_ describes accurately a lot of my feelings and how I get inspired by them when I write a song or any kind of writing, even a story (but I'm just a probie).


----------



## harrison




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## ShatteredGlass

another catchy electro-pop song steals a seemingly perpetual spot in my consciousness )))))):


----------



## Schmetterling

Inspiration coming... holy Prokofiev!


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Carolyne




----------



## Carolyne




----------



## cosmicslop

When a musical beat actually beats you unconscious. Also, British Murder Boys is my new favorite musical act name.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Carolyne




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Mc Borg

Why are there like 3 or 4 of these threads? lol


----------



## duvalsi




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Alice In Chains - Down in a Hole*


----------



## feels




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Overdrive

House groover, i need to buy some more 12"


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## cosmicslop

@Xenagos, I enjoyed that. Definitely going to check that album out later.

----

Brian's voice is like velvet. Side B of Today! is so good.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## PepeSylvia




----------



## cosmicslop

That bongo drumming is drilling my right ear.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Sarah McLachlan - Possession*


----------



## Carolyne

SamanthaStrange said:


> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Carolyne said:


> I like the evans blue version better, though it's obviously less meaningful.


I hadn't heard it before, but I just looked it up... can't say I'm a fan, lol. :b


----------



## MCHB

SamanthaStrange said:


> I hadn't heard it before, but I just looked it up... can't say I'm a fan, lol. :b


Whoa! I didn't even realize the Evans Blue version was a cover! :O


----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## buryhole




----------



## buryhole




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## buryhole




----------



## buryhole




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## momentsunset




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## hayes




----------



## Mur




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues

I guess this is my thread to post alone in now, lol.


----------



## feels




----------



## Mur




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Mur




----------



## mattmc




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## a degree of freedom

Love this show


----------



## harrison




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Darkmaster006




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love*


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## a degree of freedom

The song has aged considerably better than the music video, lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Fever Dream

http://hwcdn.libsyn.com/p/b/b/c/bbc454421a4bdf51/cswdcd16.mp3?c_id=15695536&expiration=1497993253&hwt=532067d30fb428a844bc059b0d2d1234

Dan Carlin, Common Sense: The Day of the Dove. It's not music, but it's worth a listen.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Trooper




----------



## 8888




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## probably offline




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Vadimchik




----------



## harrison




----------



## master32

- hope you like it


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## harrison




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShadowOne

these guys are good


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## cinto




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Fomorian

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## a degree of freedom

Lohikaarme said:


>


----------



## Lohikaarme

senkora said:


>










:b



senkora said:


>


I sang a snippet of that once in the Post a Sample of your Voice thread, lmao. Not my fault it's so catchy :blush


----------



## a degree of freedom

Lohikaarme said:


> :b


Wait, what else do you like?

These are _somewhat _similar ... do you like these? 0-10


----------



## Lohikaarme

senkora said:


> Wait, what else do you like?
> 
> These are _somewhat _similar ... do you like these? 0-10


Hell yeah/10










And another one 'cause I can


----------



## a degree of freedom

Lohikaarme said:


> And another one 'cause I can


Totally! Well, that's what I meant after all. ... I thought maybe I could discover new music from your favorites. Plus it's fun looking for things I think someone else might like if they like neat stuff to begin with. You would have to post a fair number of samples for me to make connections though.


----------



## a degree of freedom

https://zachtronics.bandcamp.com/track/opulence


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

@*a degree of freedom*


----------



## a degree of freedom

Lohikaarme said:


> @*a degree of freedom*


Thanks! ... but did you post these because you like them a lot or because you know I will? 

I'll just comment on a few, not knowing? :s



Lohikaarme said:


>


But first, this song ... is just so RIGHT!! I don't even know what this feeling is, but I love this!!












Lohikaarme said:


>


Yes! I only have this as part of The Best of Pulsar 2012 which has a short Pulsar Recordings voice-over I'm so used to I miss it when it's not there! The first few tracks of that mix are fabulous. In particular, I really like Sensi pres. Dark Dynasty - Pandora Song








Lohikaarme said:


>


I really like this. It reminds me a little of stuff Arnej makes, and you might like him. But also, what do you think of this?








Lohikaarme said:


>


I would never have heard this, but this is excellent! I really like it. I really dig the Bon Iver song too.


----------



## Seagreens




----------



## 629753




----------



## Lohikaarme

a degree of freedom said:


> Thanks! ... but did you post these because you like them a lot or because you know I will?
> 
> I'll just comment on a few, not knowing? :s


I was going through my old trance/edm likes and I thought you might enjoy some of them too 
And, well, you did say you'd need a large sample...



> But first, this song ... is just so RIGHT!! I don't even know what this feeling is, but I love this!!


Hehe, yeah that's a good one.



> Yes! I only have this as part of The Best of Pulsar 2012 which has a short Pulsar Recordings voice-over I'm so used to I miss it when it's not there! The first few tracks of that mix are fabulous. In particular, I really like Sensi pres. Dark Dynasty - Pandora Song


I listened to the one you pointed out, nice :yes



> I really like this. It reminds me a little of stuff Arnej makes, and you might like him. But also, what do you think of this?


Overall fantastic track, the tempo spreads out evenly, it doesn't sound rushed like some dubstep/electronic tracks do.



> I would never have heard this, but this is excellent! I really like it. I really dig the Bon Iver song too.


Glad you liked some of em









And here's a classic, you've probably listened to it already but it's one of my all-time faves


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Mur




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Limmy




----------



## Red October




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Mur




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Random person




----------



## Mur




----------



## vela




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Lohikaarme

❤


----------



## Overdrive

anhelou said:


>


Mmh sweet !, the good old days  . You must know Billx aswell ?


----------



## Daxi004

Overdrive said:


> Mmh sweet !, the good old days  . You must know Billx aswell ?


coooool ^^ fretekknooo

billx have made my favorite with hardtek

Psychadelic....

Though I love some tracks, many I don't like, some are kinda too messy for me! 

Harry potar have done the most that I dig


----------



## Edwirdd

Amphoteric said:


>


finally i found this song thanks!


----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## Mur




----------



## SFC01




----------



## unemployment simulator

something new from jon hopkins


----------



## Overdrive

Amphoteric said:


>


ça plane pour toi en ce moment ?


----------



## Mur




----------



## Red October




----------



## Suchness

Once again the best track is the one with Kid Cudi


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unsocial lego




----------

